# Cams 5x5 Journal for Size and Strenth!



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Hey all, so im going to be following a 12 week 5x5 strenth routine,

My goals are to gain strenth all over, some size all over, but mainly to get my legs to expload from all those squats! :cool2:

Background info about me;

im currently 16 years of age, starting working out january 19th at around 126-130lbs. I am currently around 150-155lbs, Im a high functioning autistic with Lactose intolerance. I'm 6ft tall also  I spent about 5 years of my life in and out of a hospital, untill i was finaly diagnoised, by then i'd developted a eating disorder, at around 14-15 years old, i was 5.5 stone at around 5ft 6. so as you can imagine, i was thin as anything, the last 12 months or so i've eatean my way up to where i am now.

Currently Have a torn back muscle, so lifts might not be as high as expected, but i'll be doing my best anyways

*current*

Weight - 150-155lbs

*Wayyy to generious here. more like 145-148lbs*

Bench press - 55kg x 6 (not to chest HOWEVER)

Deadlift - 105kg x 1

Squat - 80kg x 1

Shoulder - 30kg x 6

*Goals;* (by the end of these 12 weeks)

Weight - 160+

Benchpress - 70kg x 5

Deadlift - 120kg x 5

Squat - 95kg x 5

Shoulder 50kg x 5

(as a min, the higher the better thou  )

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Bill_Starr_5x5

"The Bill Starr Strength Factor Routine"

Me in january;










No current photos of me, although i'll be getting some shortly, hope you have fun following :beer:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Just to clarify;

currently been lifting - 5 months (1 month off with back injury)

no current pictures, although soon there will be.

Routine:

*Monday (Heavy Day) *

*
*

*
*Back Squats: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Bench Press: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Deadlifts: 5 x 5 ramping to limit or Bent-Over Rows: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 x 20

Calf Raises: 3 x 30

*Wednesday (Light Day*)

Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 50 lbs less than Monday or Lunges: 4 x 6 ramping to limit

Good Mornings: 4 x 10 or Stiff-Leg Deadlifts: 4 x 10

Overhead Press: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Dips: When you can do 20 reps, start adding weight and drop the reps back to 8

Curls: 3 x 15

*Friday (Medium Day) *

Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 20 lbs less than Monday

Incline Bench Press: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Shrugs: 5 x 5 ramping to limit or Clean High Pulls 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Straight Arm Pullovers: 2 x 20

Chins: 4 sets to failure


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

good luck mate


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

good luck with it mate, il keep popping in for a peak to see how your doing!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Best of luck...local lad


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck buddy


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Best of luck...local lad


oh, where you from then? :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> oh, where you from then? :lol:


Train at DW Fitness in Cambridge...you?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ohh, Im at Hapers Health and Fitness in Wyboston


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good luck bud with the routine your hard work and dedication will pay off


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the intrest so early on 

First ever day of 5x5, seeming as its wednesday and i was ment to start on monday, i thought i'd run this week as some what of a mess around/trial/recovery week for my back 

anyways, Wednesday - *Medium day*

Squats;

5 x 40

5 x 50

5 x 60

5 x 65

5 x 65

Back was hurting to much to higher the weight

Shoulder press; Slow and negative

5 x 10kg bar

5 x 20

5 x 25

5 x 30

5 x 35

2 x 40 (back caved in from pain - so disallowed this set)

5 x 35

Deadlifts (was dreading these! these are what injuryed my back originaly)

5 x 50

5 x 70

5 x 70

Back was killing by this time, decided to call it a day.

Concentration curls with db

Hammer SS with Reg

12 x 12kg x 4

Overal a bad day interms of weight due to my back, however its not as bad as it has been and is slowly getting better none the less i did like the 5x5 layout even on a weak medium day haha!


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

i have the same wardrobe as you...good luck!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Monday 12th July;

Week 1, Day 1

so today marks the start of my experience with 5x5, it would've been a much better day if i didn't have sunburn, heatstroke and exaustion. none the less, i still had good strenth compaired to before my back injury and with all these factors limiting me.

Squats:

* You have no idea how much these hurt with sunburn across your traps, shoulders and back!*

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

Rows;

*I used the machine for this ONE time, simply because of my still prodominat back problem aswell as all the bars were in use and had been for a good 20 mins, so i couldnt be ****d to wait around.*

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

Bench Press:

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 2 (no idea what happend here)

55kg x 5

55kg x 5

*These were swiftly followed by extreame rib/chest pain, nausia and light headedness due to my heatstroke, decided to call that a day only thing i didnt do was 3x12 on crunches*

Overall my strenths about the same if not, slightly better then my back injury which im happy with as i've not been to the gym other then once the last 3-4 weeks.

Today being tuesday im feeling slighlty better and hoping that i'll be in a better state for tommorows workout.

Can't wait to get atleast a 60kg bench. it sucks not being able to do even that


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Week 1, Day 2

Wednesday 14th July.

So today i was feeling slightly better from heatstroke/exhasution, so decided a gym seshion was in order despite having not eaten any carbs in two days, and about 2 small sandwhiches in 3 days! so starving, i pressed on :thumbup1: :lol:

Squats (leg press):

*Honestly - i used the legpress because the rack was busy and never again. i tweaked my knee on that ****ing thing!*

110 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 5 *much discomfort occerd here, slow lowerd the weight rather then form.

120 x 5

110 x 5

Wide grip pull ups

bw x 6

bw x 6

bw x 6

bw x 6

bw x 6

Standing shoulder press:

Bar x 5 (warm up)

20kg x 5

25 x 5

30 x 5

35 x 5

37.5 x 3 *PB* although disallowed this set as 5 reps wasnt acheived.

35 x 5

Tri pull downs;

22.5 x 8

25 x 8

27.5 x 8

Deadlift:

*remembering i still have a bad back - weight was kept low and safe*

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

Overall:

Still disapointed that my deadlifts nowhere near as good as it could be, but id rather be safe then sorry when it comes to my back. not realy expecting many strenth results this far considering its only week 1 however i was happy with my shoulder press increasing even slighlty


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Mate looking at your weight increases, it looks like you have not used the calculator to determin your increases, i used to have it on my pc, i will try and find it for you, you imput what your 1 max rep is on any given weight/exercise, then it maps out for you a 12 week plan, you must follow the plan to the letter,so you keep on moving the weight up, and do not stall.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Here it is mate use it it's a good tool.

http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Ken, this is what i have been using, how ever it is diffucult getting some of those number, and my gym only has 5kg 10kg 2.5kg 15kg and 20kg plates, so alot of the numbers such as 37 *example* is difficult, so i will do 35 x 5, then 40 for a much as possible. is this still as effective?

thanks for paying such close attension though! 

Just noticed my gym has a minimun of 1.25kg, meaning 3kg (total) smallest possible jump, however your right. i should do better to stick to the tried and tested routine rather then making my own. thanks 

however, is it okay for me to add in extra bit? i.e every other workout i'll do calf press as there is currently nothing for calfs, aswell as pull ups on a diffrent day, and dips on the other, all are good movements so i cant see it being a problem?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Friday 16th july.

week 1, day 3

*Friday, more accurate numbers *

*Squats;*

40 x 5

47.5 x 5

57.5 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5 ( was ment to only be 3 reps, but was to easy)

58 x 8

*Bench;*

Bar x 5

40 x 5

47.5 x 5

52.5 x 5

58 x 3 *Personal best, could of got 4-5 reps*

42 x 8

*Rows* (machined - bars in repair  )

*machine only goes up in 5kgs.*

25 x 5

35 x 5

45 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 3

45 x 8

Missed out on dips - was in use and had a 'que' of people so thought **** it,

Hammer Curls

12kg x 8 (each arm) 1 set.

14kg x 8 (each arm ) 1 set.

14kg x 10 (each arm ) 1 set.* Personal record*

*Seeing some minor strenth increases already, deffinatly looking forward to what else is to come * :beer:

*Supplements today:*

*Morning (waking) 2 scoops Cytosport Complete Whey*

*Post W/O - 2 scoops Cytosport Complete Whey*


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Monday 19th July

Week 2 Day 1

*Squats:*

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 5 *PB (was kind of easy)*

*Bench:*

Bar x 5

30 x 5

42 x 5

50 x 5

58.5 x 5 *PB (2 more reps then friday, as kind of easy, was very temped to do a extra set and try 60 but decided not to)*

*Rows: (First time with a barbell:lol*

Bar x 5

30 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

Tricep V bar pull down 3 x 8;

22.5

25

27.5

Tricep Rope+Split 3 x 8;

Weight unknown.

*Very happy with strenth increases as i had been on a platue for a while, im very confident ill be able to reach my goal of 60kg bench press by the end of this week for 5 reps *  :beer:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 21st 2010

week 2 day 2

*Liggggggggggght day*

*squats:*

40 x 5

50 x 5

57.5 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

*Shoulder press: *(machined this time - cba waiting for a bar, then waiting for space too.

45 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

55 x 5

*deadlift:*

58 x 5

70 x 5

82 x 5

91 x 5

*Pullups:*

bw x 5

bw x 5

bw x 5

bw x 5

*Barbell cable curl:*

15 x 10

17.5 x 8

20 x 8 *PB*

I'm planning on doing fridays workout tommorow (thursday) would this still be okay? my mates coming down and tommorows the only day he can do so i compramised and brought my workout forward a day?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Week 2 Day 3

Friday 23rd July

*to put this simply, i took 2 friends with me, when i got there i happened to meet 5 other friends that had a 'free day pass' so as u can imagine, it wasn't a workout, more a ****about - i felt out of place and embarassed but what they were doing and didnt want people to think im some cocky teen at the gym so i left.*

i'll disallow this day basicly.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just seen this log. Good stuff mate keep it up


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Just seen this log. Good stuff mate keep it up


Thanks! :beer:

Monday 26th July 2010

Week 3 day 1

*Squats*;

39 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

68 x 5

80 x 5

*Bench:*

30 x 5

40x 5

47.5 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 6 *PB! Very pleased, also done 6th rep as i was that happy haha!*

*Rows:*

bar x 5

38 x 5

45 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 4 *PB - however missed the 5th rep.*

*Skull Crushers SS CGBP*

22.5 x 8 (SC only)

30 x 5 x 5

30 x 5 x 5

30 x 5 x 5

*Calve Press:*

80 x 12

90 x 12

90 x 12

90 x F

Very happy, can definatly see my strenth increasing, very very very happy with finaly reaching 60kg on bench, especialy for 6th rep 

next week i will be unable to continue my log as im away for the week, so wednesday will be my last update for 7-9 days


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> Just noticed my gym has a minimun of 1.25kg, meaning 3kg (total) smallest possible jump


Maths fail :lol:

Ill be keeping an eye on this thread :thumb:

I did stronglifts for 6 weeks before i had to move base, never finished the programme

On my new base the gym has been re-furbed and is opening wednesday

Dont think ill go back to stronglifts though

After some more research ive decided to do rippetoe's, looks like you'll gain a bit faster 

Any reason for choosing a strength programme?

Good luck anyway


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Maths fail :lol:
> 
> Ill be keeping an eye on this thread :thumb:
> 
> ...


haha, well spotted, you know what i ment:whistling:

In all honesty i am loving this at the moment, i have everything worked out for me, all i do is put the weight on and do my own thing 

I choose a strenth programme simply because i'd been lifting a while and not seen much strenth or size gains, when somone told me "don't expect to get bit, lifting light weight" which makes perfect sence, so im just trying to increase strenth for when i return to a 4/5 day split, but also as its my pre-season rugby training, increased exploasive strenth for rugby in the new season in september:thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oooohh a rugby boy too? Good lad what position do you play?

Strength training, rugby player you're gonna tell me you're welsh next 

I know what you mean, endless bicep curls etc and getting no where? Been there brother!

I used to love strength training cause hardly anyone ever squatted in the old gym so the rack was always free

On a monday though every douchebag in the gym would all be working chest and using all the bars :/


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i was origionaly centre, but then got put as a forward and played 8 or openside flanker, what about yourself?

Haha, not welsh na! British born and bred!

haha not quite but yeah 4day split wasn't giving me the results i wanted, thats one of the reasons i love it too! always get to use the rack unless some R-tard is benching in there


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

2nd row, love it 

In pre-season training we've been playing 'gay-ball' its football but with the rugby ball

Makes you sweat haha

Not looking forward to all the sprint sessions we'll be doing soon :lol:

I've heard people do curls with a barbell in a squat rack, which is frowned upon

Im yet to see it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I see your sticking with it, well done on your lifts mate, keep going.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks for all the motivation! 

and in actull fact, i saw a guy doing throwing-curls in the rack not to long ago, he would curl it half way up then lauch the barbell upwards and catch it and repeat haha!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Mr-Ponting said:


> 2nd row, love it
> 
> In pre-season training we've been playing 'gay-ball' its football but with the rugby ball
> 
> ...


Come to my gym in Edinburgh, even the PTs do it... sad face.

I used to play flanker (blind-side) might go back into it when I have a bit more mass

Cam93, what kind of row is this? cable row on a machine?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Come to my gym in Edinburgh, even the PTs do it... sad face.
> 
> I used to play flanker (blind-side) might go back into it when I have a bit more mass
> 
> Cam93, what kind of row is this? cable row on a machine?


nope, these are barbell rows using the standard 2" Oly 20kg bar


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah good man. Lot of people I know swear by them even if I never liked them myself. Keep up the progress!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just had a read through and looks like your doing well  keep it up! good to see more young lads my age getting in the game :beer: when you 17?

i aint exactly doing the routine you are but i am doing 5x5 on all major lifts (squat,deads,bench,seated military press) and im seeing good results from it, i think though you would benifit more of keeping the weight to one weight for the 5x5 then if you can get all 5x5 out up the weight by 2.5kg if not keep the weight the same till you can get all the reps out,

this is what i do and my deadlift went from a struggled 80kg for 1 to a moderatly easy 130Kg for 1 atm, squat went from 70kg struggling to 120Kg for 1 okish rep, and bench from 40Kg to 75Kg for 1  but tbh my bench is probs about 80-85 now as i aint maxed out in a while due to no training partener

just something to think about mate  will pop in from time to time from now, all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks for the comment 

i turn 17 on december 31st, good eh? lol

i already do that, i'f i dont achieve the weight i was set i'll pass it over to next week to re-do it untill i've reached it and wow sounds like you got some really good strenth off of it, im hoping for alot of leg mass which sadly, so far i've not seen!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not bad mate least you always get a party lol

Aw i was just wondering that caude of the way you wrote your sets down andnincreased the weight each time? Either way your gettin the weights up so keep at it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah the idea is to increase the weight on all lifts between 1.5-2.5 kgs each week, although the 3 days all have diffrent weight limits, i.e Friday would be the heavyest squatting, monday the heavyest benching ect


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i get what your meaning mate, as i said looks like its serving you well so keep at it! Whats your diet look like atm?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

in all honesty, i dont have a set diet; simply because i cant afford too.

however i do eat every 2-3 hours having a high protein diet, when i can fit a meal in, i have a shake with carbs


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Can you not get your mum to buy your food? Thats what i do plus pitch in myself when i can lol so your kindov eating adequate carbs amount and using shakes for your main protein source?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cam least you don't have my mum, I have to convince her every day I'm not taking "steroids" (protein shakes) and that you need more than 40g of protein a day to build muscle. And I get the "you don't want to be too big" as well sigh


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

oh no my parents do buy all my food, however its not as much as need be, i can appriciate that they buy it all for me, especialy as i dont pay rent or anything, however it'd be better to have more (not to sound like a ungrateful nob)

ahaha my parents dont care about the shakes, they just give me the same "dont get to big or its ugly" lecture


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao i got that lecture off the gf tonight :lol: funny times!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha, atleast you've got a gf to get it from! little ol' larry me! :L


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah its good except from those lectures lol! 14 months together too! Lol you training today?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

14 months? bloody hell, my best is like 14 weeks haha,

yeah im leaving at half 12 to train at 1  got squats, shoulder press, dead, WG Pullups and some Bi work  you hitting the gym today?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Week 3, Day 2

Wednesday 28th July

Lightday,

*Squats:*

39 x 5

49 x 5

59 x 5

69 x 5

*Wide grip Pull ups:*

Bw x 8

bw x 7

bw x 6

bw x 6

bw x 5

*Military press: (to chest)*

25 x 5

30 x 5

35 x 5

40 x 1 then failed, (tweeked my right shoulder?)

35 x 1 failed,

*Deadlift:*

60 x 5

70 x 5

82.5 x 5

95 x 5 *PB! *floored it on the 4th rep and reset for the 5th rep (no break was taken  )

*Concentration Hammer Curls: *

12 x 3 x 8 each arm

*Concentration Curls:*

10 x 3 x 6 each arm

happy with my deadlift, never done that much weight with that many reps before even if the last rep was abit off, its still a improvement, after all it was ment to be 92kg, but i was feeling like a challenge for my last sesshion.

So this is my last workout update for 7-9 days as im away to spain, during which time i'll try to keep my diet up but doubt i will, however i'll be classing this as a rest week yet still doing swimming everyday in the pool 

:beer:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Also, i got my order today 4kg premium whey from bbw Choc - only had one scoop and love it already!!

aswell as 5kg of fine oats from MP - not yet tried however am very please it looks like a powder! looking forward to this massive bulk after summer >:]


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah 14 months mate! lol nah was a rest day so me and the gf went down town then took my wee bro to the park :thumbup1: training tomorrow tho

well done with the deadlifts! not long till the triple digits :thumb: its an ace feeling when you get there, when you off to spain ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i've hit a 105kg for 1 before i injuryed my back which was awsome, but getting it for reps would be ALOT better 

im heading off friday, just me and the parents, olders brothers are staying at home


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah for reps is always good!

nice one mate where abouts in spain?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not to sure to be honest with ya, i think its alakanti? i could be wrong thou haha, in all honesty im just waiting for 12 weeks to be done with and see my results in size aswell as strenth so having to have a week off is abit of a boner!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh alacanti  just outside benidorm ? aint been there directly but been to benidorm alot and took trips into there and its good :thumb: make sure to go to benidorm one night tho!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah thats the one  im actully starting to get excited for it lol, i'll try to get there at some point, im hoping to go scuba diving again like i did in lanzarotte, that was a experience


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Snorklings ace too  only best to do it tho when the sea is calm lol no more workouts this week then?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nahh no workouts this week, although i'll probaly do a fair bit of ab work whilst away seeing as i never train them haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao, and you dont do any ab work at all?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nope not normaly, i leave abs to things such as squats and such, and have been meaning to start doing them more but i can just never be ****d when im at the gym as theirs not much room flat space


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Do them on the end of a bench mate  its good to strengthen your core with weighted crunches


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

guess who's back  hitting the gym monday 

got work tommorow so just gunna stick to the mon-wed-fri


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How was the hols mate?

Good sh1t  what you work as too?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers!

holiday was alright -i've never been a fan of flying or being away from my creature comforts but none the less it was good to get away for the week and chill on the beaches of benidorm 

gym was going brilliantly before i left, cant wait to pick up where i left off on monday, i've got high hopes for this 5x5 at the end, if its anywhere as good as it claims to be


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

5x5 is ace mate, i love it  as long as you do your adequate WU sets to prevent injury then the weights will fly up! i squatted 92.5kg today for all 5x5 no sign of a struggle :thumb:


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

things seem to be going well mate, keep it up!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Contracts with that! i'd love to be squatting that! but my legs are my worst feature 

Thanks Jonesy


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*Two weeks off - Starting back *  well. 1 week 5 days to be more accurate:lol:

Week 4, Day 1

Monday 9th Aug 2010

*Squats;*

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

*loved the easy numbers! *  * dont normaly get to just up it by 10kgs each time. although i could definatly tell i wasnt as good at them as i was 2 weeks ago.*

*Bench:*

30 x 5

40 x 5

45 x 5

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

*Failed on the 4th rep as i was touching chest and i suppose my lack of diet over my holiday and 2 weeks without training took its toll, but its all fine. i'm still right on track with everything and in some - ahead! * 

*Rows; *(Machined - Lack of bars)

5 sets of increasing each time by 4kg, started at 44kg and used the straight bar, not going to work out the weights as tbh i disallow this from everything as i used the machine.

*Skullcrushers SS with CGBP*

30kg x 8 Sc x 8 CGBP

30kg x 6 Sc x 5 CGBP

30kg x 6 sc x 5 CGBP

*I love these, only done them twice but everytime i do my tris get a great pump and can feel them being worked insanly hard, i do no rests between then and use the ez bar * 

Inall, it was a okay one, im still on track my strenths still high but not a good as it was before but thats all fine  looking forward to wednesdays!!

:rockon:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work, why do you disallow machine work tho? Lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work, why do you disallow machine work tho? Lol


in my opinion, other then a select few machines, machine dont compair to free weights


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 11ths Aug 2010

Week 4 day 2

*Suffering from a cold.*

*Squats*

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

*all was fine - legs killed from monday thou*

*Standing Shoulderpress*

26kg x 5

31 x 5

36 x 5

40 x 3 *failed last two reps, i cant shoulder press to save my life * 

*Deadlift*

60kg x 5

73 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5 *Personal best*

*Found the 95 fairly easy too, could of gotten 7 reps i recon.*

*Wide grip pill ups*

bw x 9

bw x 8

bw x 7

bw x 7

went fairly well in my opinion seeming as i've got a cold but im still increasing/ahead of where i should be. was disapointed in my standing should press - its not inproving as fast as i would like :\


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> in my opinion, other then a select few machines, machine dont compair to free weights


Some machines are better than free weights and in the end its about working the muscle and all machines free weights and cables do that regardless..

Dont worry about the shoulder press everyone progresses differently so just keep it up


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Its been a while since I've been in here!

Sounds like you're still enjoying it anyway

Ohh and now I've learned to subscribe


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha yeah i guess so, though my prefrence in on freeweights - even if i struggle lol

Cheers mr-pointing  thanks for dropping by,

im extreamly excited to seeing what im like at the end of the 12 weeks. then going back to a 4 day split with more strenth should give me far better results!

i might even start a diffrent Strenth routine yet, im not sure - loving this one so much!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mate you can do a 4 day split and still keep 5x5 on the compunds thats what i do  lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

There's no I before the first n!!

When i did stronglifts i got to week 6 before i moved. Squats were 102.5kg, deads 125kg and 62.5kg bench, be interesting to see what its like when i work my way back up..

Just started Rippetoe's Starting Strength, enjoying it so far but i dont think its for a set amount of weeks..

What would a 4 days split look like? Ive thought about a 3 day, legs push pull split when i'm finished, not sure though


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i'll probaly carry on with some sort of Strenth and/or 5x5,

if i was to do a 4 day split it would look somthing like this;

Chest/ Bi's

Shoulders/ Calves/ Abs

Back/ Tris

Quads/ Hams/ Calvs

although i like your idea of a push pull and legs. think i respond better to less volume compaired to what i used to do.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Keep up the good work mate!

Can't beat the old 5x5!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

My 4 day is..

Chest and biceps - mon

Back and triceps - tues

Shoulders - thurs

Legs - fri

Then abs at the end of each workout


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> My 4 day is..
> 
> Chest and biceps - mon
> 
> ...


Ry - Do you not find that 4 days of abs consecutively (2X2) is too much and there being overtrained? Just curious mate as i was unsure whether to do abs after every workout working on a 3 day split mon/weds/fri? Just tweaking my routine now so am curious on what to do.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

^ my 2 cents is to only train abs 2x a week max.

as i find *that for ME, they grow best for minimal amount of training, mostly from squats and other core movemnts*


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> ^ my 2 cents is to only train abs 2x a week max.
> 
> as i find *that for ME, they grow best for minimal amount of training, mostly from squats and other core movemnts*


Thanks for that Cam. It's a bit of a this works for me, this works for me situation. Will have to see what suits me best i think.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, you're best of just doing your own thing and seeing how things goes, im fairly lucky in the sence i've not trained abs other then once in the last 6 months, and still have a decentish 6 pack


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Ry - Do you not find that 4 days of abs consecutively (2X2) is too much and there being overtrained? Just curious mate as i was unsure whether to do abs after every workout working on a 3 day split mon/weds/fri? Just tweaking my routine now so am curious on what to do.


Not really, abs recover faster than any other muscle so there not overtrained, some folk train abs every day lol they will be fine training on 3 days imo


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Not really, abs recover faster than any other muscle so there not overtrained, some folk train abs every day lol they will be fine training on 3 days imo


Cool thanks mate! Considering starting on the three days and then will see how it goes. If i think i could gain better from dropping to 2 days or once a week i'll then give that a go! Thanks for your input though fella. Got a journal up and running so will post progress on there. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no problem mate  do you mean dropping the ab work to so many days? and cool mate i'l look it up soon


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> no problem mate  do you mean dropping the ab work to so many days? and cool mate i'l look it up soon


Yes mate. See how it goes for a few weeks on 3 X per week and then change to 2 X per week and check the progress to see what duration of training is better progress for my body.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Remember tho your abs are all ready there and dont grow so your really just keeping them

Looking good for when you lower the bodyfat so there not all out of proportion

And sh1t, plus if anything the main ab work i do is weighted crunches to strengthen my core, but if you wanto once a week can be fine its all in your preference lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

all this ab talk is convincing me to start working mine more haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao peer pressure! :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao peer pressure! :lol:


Ha Ha! Just realised too that we've bombarded your thread regarding this. Sorry fella. 

But get some bl**dy abs work done! Ha!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I've never done ab work. Ever. I always put it in my training log to do and don't do it because it's boring. Got a 6 pack though :whistling: sorry I'd just thought I'd throw it in to sh*i*t stir if you want to do ab work do ab work


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Friday 13ths Aug 2010

Week 4 Day 3

*Was Busy as Fvck, well and truly*

*Leg press*

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 5

160 x 3 *PB by 40kg!! - leg press was easy as! leg strenth has very clearly increased as 120 used to be a struggle, now 160 for 3 was kinda avrage*

150 x 8

*BenchPress*

31 x 5

40 x 5

47.5 x 5

53 x 5

63 x 5 *PERSONAL BEST - was only ment to be 3 reps, but found it a doddle!*

50 x 8

Rows (machined): *Couldn't have better form if i tried * 

44 x 5

48 x 5

52 x 5

52 x 5

56 x 3

48 x 5

Rows machine only goes up in 2x2kgs

Skullcrushers/Supersetted/CGBP

*No rests at all, straight from SK to CGBP using EZ bar*

30kg x 5 x 8

30kg x 5 x 6

30kg x 5 x 5

Veryy happy with insreasing weight even more on bench, and very happy with my leg press shooting up!

tris feel destroyed from SK/CGBP i <3 those so much!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I've never done ab work. Ever. I always put it in my training log to do and don't do it because it's boring. Got a 6 pack though :whistling: sorry I'd just thought I'd throw it in to sh*i*t stir if you want to do ab work do ab work


Not really sh1t stirring mate lol just puting your opinion in which is good for folk to see 

Nice work cam! Did anything feel odd in the gym considering its friday the 13th ooooooo!! :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

only bad part about today was biking home in the rain

+ fvucking women!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what about women :lol: ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thier grief! haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao, are you up early every single morning btw :lol: ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not every morning, im normaly up around 12-1, scratch around and then go meet the lads in town or somthing, but its just coindiental that this week i've not been able too :L

this morning in particular with me having to say bye to my family going on holiday, i take it you are seeming as your always in here having a chat in these stupid hours :L


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I try to get up early but it never works haha cause i like to train about 10amish when the gyms not busy so theres no waiting for bars cables etc, but it never happens haha well in all honesty im up most of the time just sometimes im up late and dont get up early lol up early every weekend tho to do a 1 hour shift in the local shop both mornings sat and sun 8-9 and its hell haha i have no weekend lmao back to college soon tho so will be up early 3 mornings during the week without fail lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

same here! i got 3 days a week college which should help kickstart my weekdays again, so i can go gym nice and earlie on the other 2 week days, not sure if i asked but what're you taking at college?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats pretty much what i will be doing lol think my days this year are monday to wednesday, and last year did a basic engineering course and this year doing an electical engineering course but got a chance at an apprenticeship maybe so if i could get it il take it! Going up on tuesday to find out more about it  what about you?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sounds good,

im doing a 2 year heating and ventilation course - which also covers stuff such are kitchen and bathroom fitting, plumbing and a bit of basic electrics, although liek yourself, im hoping to get an apprenticship so i'd do 4 days at work, then 1 day at college


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds good, so youl kindov be like mainly a joiner but qualified for some plumbing and electrical work? Yeah thats what will be like for me  hope i get it cause it would help my bb'ing so much for food wise  then supps and sh1t too, plus will be able to pay for lessons and cars and holidays! Lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah, i think once im back to school, well, college. my routie will be alot better as i wont be waking up late every morning and out on the **** with mates every other night, so i guess its a goodun.

On a side note - im so bored, wanted to go to the gym today but goddamn it im sticking to the rotuine. i think i got to a 85-87 squat tommorow so that should be good 

am starting to notice a ever so slight diffrence in my legs, thank ****! they need to catch up! so do my lats :'( my lats are lacking quite badly which makes my entire upper body seem atlot more deprived.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just go down and do cardio if your bored lol thats what i do sometimes just cardio and abs, passes some time haha

That would be good if you got that squat! And dont worry about body parts they will all come in in there own time once your bigger worry aboit lacking parts


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Monday 16th Aug 2010

Week 5, Day 1

*Squats;*

45 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 5

85 x 5 *Personal Best*

*Burn set: 60 x 8*

*Benchpress;*

30 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

62.5 x 5

*Bonus set - feeling confident 62.5 x 5*

*Rows - Low row machined (mixing things around?)*

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

*Tricep work;*

Dips;

bw x 10

bw+10kg x 8 *PB*

bw+10kg x 6

bw x 8

Tricep pull downs;

Weight unknown 3 x 8

*Was so confident with my bench today i decided to do one last set with the weight, although the last rep was a real stuggle, im still happy as im inproving fast especialy for 5 weeks, same with the squats.*

Bench increase so far is about 12.5kg in 5 weeks,

Squat increease so far is about 10kg in 5 weeks

very happy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good work mate, squats are coming along well, tis a great feeling when you hit 100 on them!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i can imagine that being awsome, infact i'd love it, as i really need to up the anti on my legs, which is on of the main reasons for me choosing this routine after hearing about some brilliant leg mass being added.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 18th Aug 2010

Week 5 day 2

*Squats*

41kg x 5

51 x 5

61 x 5

61 x 5

*wide grip pull ups*

bw x 7

bw x 7

bw x 7

bw x 6

*Shoulderpress - Machined*

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5 (full stack)

*i profer using this over the bar, however i only used the machine this time as i wanted to mix it up as i struggle doing standing OH press*

*Deadlift*

62 x 5

75 x 5

85.5 x 5

97.5 x 5 *Personal best!*

*Bicep work*

*Close grip under hand Pull downs*

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

*Cable Curls*

20kg x 8 x 2

Chuffed on deadlift! 

100kg x 5 next weeks the target


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work on the deadlift! If you struggle with Oh standing press why dont you try seated?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work on the deadlift! If you struggle with Oh standing press why dont you try seated?


i might just try that actully. my main problem is my spine, i find it proper uncomfortable when fully extended arms in the air with the weight pushing down, only problem with seated would be getting it into starting postion....


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright mate,

i know what you mean about standing shoulder press (i presume by this you mean military press?), gets my spine now and again, this should go away with some lower back work.

Im also 16, 17 in a few days, ive been doing it on and off really. Haven't read your whole threa but you seem like youve got a decent routine down and you know what you're doing. You got a diet or meal plan you could post up (sorry iif ive missed it haha)?

I have a journal that i havent touched for a bit, gnna make a new one on my 17th (10 days) you can check that if you like for different tips etc.

One thing i will say is make sure you're eating well, i saw you said something about an eating disorder, is this still affecting you? Only just recently i've been eating better, and ive been noticing improvements already.

Good luck mate and keep it up, never give up!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Will check it out when its up mate, drop a link in here when its up and i'll sub it 

My diet isnt set in stone, being 16 im social as anything and always on the move, altohugh i make sure i eat every 2-3 hours, my meals arn't as perfect as a real one, but my main things i eat are Chicken sandwhiches, Rice and Chicken, Tuna and rice, Tuna striaight, Boiled egg sandhwiches, Peanutbutter, and my cheat - Cake bars 

or when im out - Turkey subway, Meatball subway, Kfc Chicken, Chicken to go, things of that sort that still have high protein, im not fussed about carbs or fats at this moment in time as im on a bulk 

As far as my eating disorder its not effecting me no - other then having to avoid certian foods, i.e all dairy products which does make my diet more difficult but i get around it 

Thanks for the comments and motivation!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i meant check the one i already have 

and yeah you're like me, i find it hard to stay strict on eating, mainly because i live at home, or im out in town or something. Probs gnna start putting my own money towards food, dad has already said imma have to start buying my own food after he saw that ive been having 2 tins of tuna a day haha 

oh and get some recent pics up!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> i meant check the one i already have
> 
> and yeah you're like me, i find it hard to stay strict on eating, mainly because i live at home, or im out in town or something. Probs gnna start putting my own money towards food, dad has already said imma have to start buying my own food after he saw that ive been having 2 tins of tuna a day haha
> 
> oh and get some recent pics up!


I'll try to get some, although its not easy, my phones a weird shape so it can lay on anyside, other then the back, covering the camrea, and im to embarrassed to ask for somone to take them for me haha!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> i might just try that actully. my main problem is my spine, i find it proper uncomfortable when fully extended arms in the air with the weight pushing down, only problem with seated would be getting it into starting postion....


Does your gym have a power rack? Or a squat rack, i go to the power rack and put it on the hooks bit set just above my head then stand up and pull the rack out as if i am going to front squat if you get me? Kindov like the top half of a clean, then sit down and do the reps  pretty easy to get into place tbh!

As for pics ask your mum or something lol dont be shy! Get some up :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah it has a rack, so yeah i suppose i could do that haha, that was a rather simple solution 

lmfao i would be i'd burst out laughing the second i flex whilst my mums taking a picture of me, + both parents are away at the moment, im living with my mate,

*Yeahhhhhhhhhhh budddy, made it to a silver member today (H) haha*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

All things have simple solutions people just look for the hard ones by nature instead of the easy  ,

You lucky fvcker id love to live with my mate! Lol be ace so it would

Woo silver! Im makin new silver member rule, all must have *avi's *  lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha, i'll get some picture up soon, only picture of my body is my starting one from jan where in a skinnyfat mess :L

Avi within 2 weeks, promise hahha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff! Lol whats on the agenda today then?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

naff all really, day off, might go out and see my mates.

need to get my drink sorted for tommorows party - other then that it looks like a day of bordom! haha, what about yourself mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice what you drinking?, down to de-weed my grans garden in about 10 mins then get some chicken pasta cooked then hit the gym for shoulder! Boring till the gym but gettin a tenner for it sonits all good lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Probaly take advantage of the special down co-op, Case of fosters for £9 

well least you made some money for it all! (Y)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

You training the day after tomorrow? Make sure you get plenty of water in you after youve been drinking. I'm always sick when i drink, proper lightweight, but means theres less in my system and i don't get hangovers in the morning. If im not naturally sick ill usually make myself sick unless im out somewhere where it'd be too embarrassing or something


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

oh naaa,

im drinking friday night round my mates house party, but i'll be training friday morning - around 12 ish  so it's all good! although i'll be sluggish as hell for work saturday night haha!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Friday 20th Aug 2010

Week 5, Day 3. Nearly half way.

*Gym was packed, and like always - i couldnt be **** to wait around, so improvised*

*Legpress (would be squats)*

Weight is all unknown, unfortunatly, altohugh i'd pre-exhausted myself with a long bikeride, which wasn't my smartest choice, i'll admitt,

? x 5

?x 5

?x 5

?x 5

?x 3

?x 8

*and tweeked my knee, again! i fxcking hate this shxtty leg press.*

*Benchpress:*

31 x 5

41 x 5

55 x 5

*Here a guy offerd to spot as i set up the 60kg,*

60kg x 3 *Me and the guy were talking about me touching chest, i explained i couldnt, but still used my full ROM, so this set was only 3, so we done it again,*

60kg x 5

65 x 4 *Was ment to be 3 reps, but the spotter encouraged me to get 4 * 

40kg x 8

*Very happy as this increased, The nice guy that offerd to spot definatly enocuraged to get a last rep on the 65, although i did feel like a noob being told to go to my chest, but after i explained it was my full rom, it seemed alright.*

*Rows*

Weight unknown - sorry, *Todays not being my day.*

alothough it was still;

? x 5

?x5

?x5

?x5

?x3

?x8

*Knew it was a ****ty workout, so just done some tri pulldowns and left. bleagh.*

Felt like a tw4t explaining my routine to the spotter, dont get me wrong he was a nice guy and im gratfull for him offering to spot, but i think Strenth routines arnt as recognised in my gym - only me and one PT that i know off do them, so when i explained i was doing the 65 for 3, i felt like i was gunna get a "lower the weight and do more reps" but he was alright and let me do my thing. *My question is, is it really that bad that i bring the bar to about, 1 inch above chest, rather then touch chest? or is there no real diffrence in that small gap?*

*Shxt workout - least theres the party tonight *


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Theres a slight difference, imo its better bringing it to chest, i feel more of a stretch and its worked better, try it next time see how it feels for you


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i can't actully bring my arms low enough for the bar to touch my chest unless i change my grip on the bar, its probaly because i've got long forearms? im not sure, either way it is my Max ROM, so surly its still just as benifitial?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats your grip like? If it works for you then keep at it


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i keep my index finger on the outside of the line of the bar that indicates where to grip, if that makes sence, thumb under too


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My £0.02....

If (like me) you have a large wingspan ( my arms are terribly long, great for deadlifting but nothing else, my leverages for stuff like chin ups is just depressing) you need to take a wider grip than normal. Whereas most people with average size arms take a shoulder width grip, I take a slightly wider grip. To limit stress on my shoulder I semi-tuck my elbows (not completely like a close grip bench press but enough so a good deal of the stress goes to my triceps). In addition your bench set up might be bad. If you just lie on the bench you might want to adjust your form. Personally I arch my back, and push my shoulder blades together so that I unrack the weight with my arms completely locked out. This creates a 'shelf' for me to press the weight from, giving me a lot of stability. try it.

As for going to an inch above your chest it depends on your aims. For close grip bench press I've discovered cutting the movement about 1-2 inches off my chest fries my triceps as the bottom 1-2 inches of the movement for me is all shoulders and chest so if I go any lower I'm pushing up the weight with my whole upper body not just my triceps. But IMO bench press as a complete upper body movement. You want to get a full range of motion as possible. So

Cliff notes

a) try widening your grip

B) Adjust your setup (pinch your shoulder blades together, force them into the back of the bench, arch your back)

try bringing the bench down first with your elbows semi-tucked


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah that makes sense, i put my 3rd finger on the ring bit myself, all in all listen to what bambi said hes put it better than i ever could lol and that is something i forgot to ask when reading what he wrote, do you arch your back or lie flat? I used to lie flat but after some reading began to arch my back and my bench has never been better!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

I arch my back slightly, i plant my feet under the bench, and do squeeze shoulderblades, but still sort of expand lats if that makes sence.

update about the party last night - Had wayyyyyyyyyy to much, ended up getting picked up earlie i was in such as state! yet again, beer and spirits combined wern't a good idea haha!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao mixing drinks is always bad! Haha have a good night tho?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha yeah it as good from what i can remember. there was a lot of me hugging the sink with my head in it :L must of been sick a good 7-8 times haha!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gutter haha did ya pull :thumb: ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

only the sink! haha, but i've got of got somthing going with this girl anyways so wasn't exactly out on it  :L:L


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh well least your sorted for some action anyway


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Cheers KJW, i'll keep checking in on yours too 

How long you been lifting btw?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Monday 23rd Aug 2010

Week 6 day 1 *Halfway*

*Squats*

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

85 x 5 *Personal best*

*Bench*

30 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

65 x 5 *Personal best*

*Rows- Barbell*

20 x 5

30 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5 - okish ish form. *Personal Best*

*Dips*

bw+10kg x 8

bw+10kg x 6

Bw x 8

*Pulldowns*

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 8

Pretty good day  was in a great mood cos im seeing the girl i've been mentioning tonight


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

oh, actully here might be a good place to tell everyone about my '**** your pants' funny day at the gym :L

Basicly there was this skinny footballer - the type that does bench, looks in the mirror, lifts his shirt up to see is abs then thinks hes the b0llox, well. he was in the stable-rack? (ithink thats the name - its like a smith machine, but 3-d rather then only up and down)

anyways, the bar in there in 10kg, and its easier to bench in there as the bar is fixed straight no matter how much weight is one one side.

So, this guy put a 20kg plate either side, and looks at me, i was benching my 65 at this point being spotted, so this guy lays back and does his 50kgs... but my god, his ROM was literaly 2, maybe 2 and a half inches, he done about 5 reps of that, then sat up and stared at me like he was a champion? :L after he done about 67890 sets of that, he then done chin ups on the rack grips, although rather then pulling his head over the bar, like a normal chin up, he would tap the top of his head on the underside of the bar, then lock his arms out at 90 degress, then do it again. I couldn't stop laughing!

The day got even better with all my PB's but as i was leaving i shook up my shake and the lid came of! lucky, it didnt make a mess in the gym because it went all over my mate instead  he got so pixxed off  but he was laughing again about 5 mins later 

Good day!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> oh, actully here might be a good place to tell everyone about my '**** your pants' funny day at the gym :L
> 
> Basicly there was this skinny footballer - the type that does bench, looks in the mirror, lifts his shirt up to see is abs then thinks hes the b0llox, well. he was in the stable-rack? (ithink thats the name - its like a smith machine, but 3-d rather then only up and down)
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! That is pi$$ funny mate. You always get one arrogant, big headed c**k that thinks he's the bees. You just have to pity them. LMAO :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one on the pbs! And lmao at that guy haha luckily i dont get many of those in my gym when im in but i suspect il see some tonight as its later on haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

never normaly get these kinda people, but today there was 3? and lately theres been alot more of these footballer types that come in, do abs, flex in the mirrors and leave. one fat little **** also started getting cocky when i asked to use the rack because the fat **** was sitting in it doing curl on the bench? whatta ****a.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate folk like that haha ive seen folk go into the max rack (3d smith machine) and do curls haha then they do like 100 sets of the bar lmao even seated ones :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 25th Aug 2010

Week 6 day 2

*Squats;*

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5 *This was a extra set, was ment to stop at 70 *

*Shoulder press - Machined - 2 out of 3 benches were broke, so couldnt do seated DB*

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

60 x 5

*Widegrip pullups*

bw x 7

bw x 7

bw x 7

bw x 7

*Deadlift*

63 x 5

75 x 5

88 x 5

100 x 5 *Personal best*

Feeling extreamly happy these last few days, lifes been going great in so many ways


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> Feeling extreamly happy these last few days, lifes been going great in so many ways


Excellent - that really helps with the focus. Keep up the good work mate. :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Excellent - that really helps with the focus. Keep up the good work mate. :thumb:


it's actully giving me motivation haha, want to look my best for some upcoming events  was also a good night last night at a house party getting compliments on my size from what i was  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like things are ticking along nicely if your getting compliments :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i guess, but i'm a incredibly paranoid kind of person, somtimes i get incredible defenceive thinking their being sarcastic, but mostly i just tell people im tiny, and that im nowhere near and standard of 'big' so i dont really handle alot of compliments well unless they're very well placed like "you're looking much bigger compaired to the last time i saw you"

if im called "big" i'll rant about how im small, 'Big' is markus Ruhl, dennis wolf, kai, jay ect :L

im just a really awkward person


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao i know what ya mean, i just say thanks and that im not there just yet lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wont be doing todays workout, seriously just not in the mood, cba to get out of bed

+ its pixssing it down and i got a 20 min bike ride there, so todays not happening.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pusssyyyy!! Lol just get down there boy youl feel better ehen your there


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Pusssyyyy!! Lol just get down there boy youl feel better ehen your there


X 2 buddy! Get your lazy a$$ outta bed and get down the gym.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im all for having a kick up the ****, but i think todays just gunna be a chill day for me, got to much going on atm...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> im all for having a kick up the ****, but i think todays just gunna be a chill day for me, got to much going on atm...


You get days like that mate - had one myself yesterday - and i didn't go to the gym either as planned last night although i had done 2 hours worth of exercise. I will make up for it though, maybe sat/sun. Not gonna miss out!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i probaly will go before work tommorow when m abit more in the mood but like i've said i think todays gunna be a day off


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Then what to do is fall asleep listening to your motivation song and youl be buzzing for it tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how you finding the 5x5 then mate for size? i tried it and was getting alot stronger but size wasnt going up to much!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

just a quick question about 5x5

do you do warm up sets? if so how many, plus to you include them in your 5 sets or do you do the warm up sets then onto the 5 sets of 5 reps?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> just a quick question about 5x5
> 
> do you do warm up sets? if so how many, plus to you include them in your 5 sets or do you do the warm up sets then onto the 5 sets of 5 reps?


I do 5x5 in my compounds and when i do them i do 2 warm up sets on squats and deads and with bench i do just 1, like today i did squats and did 2 sets of 10, one at 60kg then 80kg then all 5x5 at 102.5kg, but on monday when i did deads my 5x5 was at 110kg so i did the same kindov warm up but at 70kg and 90kg, usually the heavier i go the heavier warm ups i do so theres less incriments if that makes sense? Lol hope it helps


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> I do 5x5 in my compounds and when i do them i do 2 warm up sets on squats and deads and with bench i do just 1, like today i did squats and did 2 sets of 10, one at 60kg then 80kg then all 5x5 at 102.5kg, but on monday when i did deads my 5x5 was at 110kg so i did the same kindov warm up but at 70kg and 90kg, usually the heavier i go the heavier warm ups i do so theres less incriments if that makes sense? Lol hope it helps


yea so if you were squatting/deadlifting half that weight you would be warming up for half that weight also???


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> yea so if you were squatting/deadlifting half that weight you would be warming up for half that weight also???


i dont get what ya mean mate ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i dont get what ya mean mate ?


you said you did 1 warm up set at 60 and 1 at 80 then did your working sets of 5x5 at 102.5kg

my question is if you were doing your working sets at 51.75kg(half the weight) you would be doing warm up sets of 30kg and 40kg?

so the heavier your working sets are the heavier your warm up sets get?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> you said you did 1 warm up set at 60 and 1 at 80 then did your working sets of 5x5 at 102.5kg
> 
> my question is if you were doing your working sets at 51.75kg(half the weight) you would be doing warm up sets of 30kg and 40kg?
> 
> so the heavier your working sets are the heavier your warm up sets get?


i think if it was that weight a warm up at 40 would suffice tbh, maybe even a warm up with the bar lol just depends how comfortable you are with your going to do your working sets on, if you were to find it light then i dont think warm ups would be nessessary


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> just a quick question about 5x5
> 
> do you do warm up sets? if so how many, plus to you include them in your 5 sets or do you do the warm up sets then onto the 5 sets of 5 reps?


I don't do warm up sets no. although i do some small streches before all lifts and do about a 10-15 min cardio warm up (biking to the gym) everytime 



james4d said:


> how you finding the 5x5 then mate for size? i tried it and was getting alot stronger but size wasnt going up to much!


Size isn't amazing really, but strenth and leg size was my main purpose for this, and my legs have definatly grown and so has my strenth


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

fair enough mate! its working for you, i just wanted size and i found that wasnt to good for that


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i agree as far as actully muscle size its not brilliant, other then for my legs and tri's, but im still very happy, + the strenths good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it depends on what your bodys like for 5x5, some folk grow really well on it, some dont lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

well im only on week 6, still got 6 more to go, so i might start getting much better gains now im getting into the heavier more challenging side...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough mate, why just 6 weeks left?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

its only ment to be a 12 week routine, i think after that i'll do another strenth routine, or probaly hop over to a push/pull/legs split, depends how college is really, if i have enough time i may well go back to a 4 day split but keep compounds to a 5x5 basis, im not completly decided yet


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I wanna see some pics b1tch 

no ****.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

you been bb.com lately? haha

yeah i'll probaly get some sometime soon, im not in good nic or anything just got abit of shape and pathetic legs haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't get what you mean by that mate haha

And yeah cool but it's good to take pictures so you can track your progress, then when you're massive you can look back and laugh at your old skinny self


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im still skinny :L:L

but in all seriousness the camra on my phone doesnt do justice, its like 2mp, has no flash and doesnt show my lats or traps or detail at all, might get my mate to get a few after gym on his iphone (kinda gay i no :L)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha you and your mate all sweaty in the changing rooms takin pics of each other, sounds great :lol:

you got any measurements (again no **** haha)


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bout 7 inches.

:L:L

err not really i'll do some today or tommorow when ever i can find the tape, all are cold clearly :L

my arms and legs lagg alot.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> its only ment to be a 12 week routine, i think after that i'll do another strenth routine, or probaly hop over to a push/pull/legs split, depends how college is really, if i have enough time i may well go back to a 4 day split but keep compounds to a 5x5 basis, im not completly decided yet


Ahh cool  i think youd benifit more from a push pull leg if im honest, thats what i do andkeep 5x5 on the compounds!

Lmao nice "non" **** convo :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Monday 30th Aug 2010

Week 7 day 1

*Currently have a crushed foot - Dropped washine machine on my foot on saturday*

Leg press - due to injury

6 x 5 (w warm up set)

not gunna list weight as it was all pathetic due to my foot.

Didnt bench press - there was 6 complete tools hogging the one bench,

Done dips

all were bodyweight

5 sets

8-10 reps each

Rows;

44kg - 60kg 5x5

***** day! injured, not in the mood and un motivated, been doing alot of reaserach into maybe running a PH in the new year..*


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers, my whole foots burised black and swollen, think i might of broke the big tow but not sure really, cba to go to the hospital,

and Ph as i could easilly use it thoughout the day, and theres less stuff to hide compaired to me hiding a stack of syringes, barrels, disinfectant and vials in my room when i can hide a small sbottle,

Im looking at either cytostain or IFB Epi, swayying towards Epi...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude PHs at 16/17? Really? Look at guys like Ryan and Bri; they've built a lot of muscle and strength in a very short space of time not taking anything stronger than protein powder. If you're still making gains (crushed foot aside) why do you need to take anything?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

by the time i get around to it i'd have a yaer of lifting under mysbelt, it wont be a toxic PH like Sdrol or Mdrol or anything like that, i might even run a mild Hdrol..

im still debating. athough i think 17, with good knowledge is a fine age to run a PH cycle tbh, im already 6ft and wont grow more tbh..


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to be brutal

You have *no* business taking anything that can affect your hormone levels at such an early age.

What do I know, I've never taken a cycle of anything (well my bike to the seaside). The fact is you have made decent strength gains. It has worked for you so far but you already want to jump onto the next shiny thing. PHs aren't a panacea, they won't improve anything if your mentality's not in the right place.

I'm going to use Ryan as an example. Check his journal, about 4 months ago off the top of my head he was squatting 50kg ish now he's doing over 100kg for 5x5, through eating, and training. Nothing else. In May my deadlift was 140kgish. Now it's 185kgx2 just by training consistently and eating more than I need to

I know that you don't get results immediately... and having trained my bum off for 18 months I am only now starting to get comments and if I hadn't had consistency it wouldn't have happened.

Cliff notes

PHs will still affect your endocrine system when it is still developing and producing a large amount of testosterone = not good. I know others on this site have taken steroids at a young age but they were at a much more developed stage

Building muscles takes time even with performance enhancing drugs

Eat, sleep train, repeat until huge. If in doubt eat more

Done


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i wouldnt run anything yet mate, it could fvck your system if your not careful, wait till your about 19, have abour 3 years of training under your belt, if by then you feel you need to take something then you can, but atm test is at peak heights so make good use of your natural test! the body doesnt stop growing naturally untill your 18 so thats a good reason to weight a long while yet, just dont jump the gun, it wont come instantly if you dont put in the time, hell im miles away from where i want to be lol but i aint touching nothing, i wana accomplish this natty, so think before you leap buddy

and thanks for using me as a reference to compare good work  i feel privaledged :wub: :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

its not that i wanna 'jump in' so to speak.

but if theirs a option to get better gains, faster. you'd be stupid to not consider it, after a lot of reading PH's do fxck all damage in a few cycles, and as far as my growing goes im fairly well developt, but as i said *this is just thoughts, even if i was too, it woulnt be for atleast 6-8 months when im apparouching 18.*

none the less, this journal will be completed and i'll see how everyithn goes from there on with a diffrent routine


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> its not that i wanna 'jump in' so to speak.
> 
> but if theirs a option to get better gains, faster.*you'd be stupid to not consider it**,* after a lot of reading PH's do fxck all damage in a few cycles, and as far as my growing goes im fairly well developt, but as i said *this is just thoughts, even if i was too, it woulnt be for atleast 6-8 months when im apparouching 18.*
> 
> none the less, this journal will be completed and i'll see how everyithn goes from there on with a diffrent routine


*not everyones the same lol *i think it would depend on how id gained before, if it was totally sh1t and in like 3 years i put on 2 stone and no more i would but if not then i wouldnt lol but if you know what your doing and want to then why not, id personally wait another year till your above 18 bud


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

well its still earlie days, but we'll see. like i said its just research atm, and infairness its better to be clued up then not 

think im just after some dramatic changes in mylife atm and need somthing to commit too alot more yet still being somewhat social, BBing doesnt occupie enough time, hour in the gym 3 days a week? fair enough eating round the clock, but i can grab food whilst out with mates, i need somthing to stick more firmly too. thinking of joining the army maybe? or joining some form of MMA, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh the life of being 16, unemployed and single! to much time ahahah :L


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that is true bud 

lmao i know the pain! luckily i had my gf to always go meet haha, why dont you go for runs etc? they take up lots of time, do circuit training on days off weights etc?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> that is true bud
> 
> lmao i know the pain! luckily i had my gf to always go meet haha, why dont you go for runs etc? they take up lots of time, do circuit training on days off weights etc?


i honestly envy you, my last relationship was a complete mess, and so's this current thing i have going atm. maybe im just looking for a distraction really, But in honesty i cant stand cardio + dont really want to be loosing any sort of weight, athough circut training sounds good - but i have no knowledge on the matter lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> i honestly envy you, my last relationship was a complete mess, and so's this current thing i have going atm. maybe im just looking for a distraction really, But in honesty i cant stand cardio + dont really want to be loosing any sort of weight, athough circut training sounds good - but i have no knowledge on the matter lol


lol mines hasnt been perfect but weve worked on it!, and you will have done circuit training in p.e no doubt? you know like 1 min to do as many press ups as you can, 2 mins rest then 1 min of sit ups, box jumps burpees etc lol just whatever you can make up! skipping is good to if you have a set of ropes :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Why not do a bodybuilding split? Or try working to get some qualifications? Get a coaching job, you can get bursaries up here if you're under 21, dunno if it's like that in England. Apply for an apprenticeship, do voluntary work, start interest in music. If you're bored you're not going to solve it with prohormones lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> lol mines hasnt been perfect but weve worked on it!, and you will have done circuit training in p.e no doubt? you know like 1 min to do as many press ups as you can, 2 mins rest then 1 min of sit ups, box jumps burpees etc lol just whatever you can make up! skipping is good to if you have a set of ropes :thumb:


i never done any form of exersize or P.e from ages 10-16, its only since this year that i started, i think thats the reason my legs are so under developted, from years of not running or doing any exersize of that sort.

my calves are the worst, theirs no meat their at all.

although i maywell start to do somthing along those lines.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Why not do a bodybuilding split? Or try working to get some qualifications? Get a coaching job, you can get bursaries up here if you're under 21, dunno if it's like that in England. Apply for an apprenticeship, do voluntary work, start interest in music. If you're bored you're not going to solve it with prohormones lol


no thats a diffrent subject entirly (the PH part)

although -

im trying to get a apprenticship for college atm - its fxcking hard.

cant get a job - theirs none going in my **** small town.

qualifications - theres **** all to get qualified in, small town, unless i wanna fork up like £300 and become a life gaurd, and i have no money as is...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> i never done any form of exersize or P.e from ages 10-16, its only since this year that i started, i think thats the reason my legs are so under developted, from years of not running or doing any exersize of that sort.
> 
> my calves are the worst, theirs no meat their at all.
> 
> although i maywell start to do somthing along those lines.


what the hell did your school do in p.e then haha? yeah im starting it soon tbh cause some nights i get rather bored and dont want to watch tv but have nothin else to do lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What you mean ? Lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate was on cynostain, well, id fallen out with him ages ago, as weve made up he showed me them, i asked him if he was on any form of cycle and he said 'nah i just took a couple a day, dont take em now though i cba you can have em if you want'

I'm not reccomending them, but i dont think he's had any visible form of shutdown, and he has grown a fair amount.

Personally i think you should get as far as you can natty, then enhance yourself if needs be.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*Like i said, this is just researching atm, i think im going to take up MMA or boxing soon to help with some distracting, as far as the PH's go its researching, if i do choose to do it i will be near/over 18 as im quite liking some size gains that i've seen today*

Wednesday 1st Septemer 2010

week 7 day 2

*Squats*

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5 *Should of done 2 sets of 70 rather then 80, but was feeling good*

*Wide grip Pull ups*

bw x 8 *Pb?*

bw x 8

bw x 7

bw x 6

*Deadlift*

65 x 5

77.5 x 5

90 x 5

102.5 x 3 *re-gripped and then*

102.5 x 2 *Personal Best!*

*Seated, DB Shoulder press*

16 (each arm) x 5 *32kg total*

18 (each arm) x 5 *36kg total*

20 (each arm) x 5 *40kg total* PERSONAL BEST - will do these like this from now on.

16 (each arm) x 5 *Drop set.*

Concentration hammer curls and normal curls;

*Hammers*

12kg (each arm) x 9

12kg (each arm) x 9

12kg (each arm) x 8

*Normal*

12kg (each arm) x 8

12kg (each arm) x 8

*Loved today, was focused, think i've gotten over this whole girl situation thats ben getting me down, also tried a pre-workout, so maybe that helped me focus? eaither way im feeling motivated again and positive *  * happy with deadlift too even though my grip went and had to re-do it *


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done mate. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers, yesterday was really good, especialy as i had basicly the gym to myself,

also its worth mentioning after that workout i was so so so tired, i went over to my mates and was literaly drifting off to sleep ever few mins and couldnt stay awake no matter what, is this just a side effect of taking a pre-workout stim?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Probs just the side effect of an intense workout lol i get that some times haha its great tho i sleep like a baby!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha not even joking i couldnt stay awake, which sucked when ur with ur mates, i got drawn on -.-

not looking forward to tommorows workout, as i've gotta go to work straight after for 6 hours in a extreamly busy restrante with no rest, and then the same on saturday  fml


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Do work!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Get on with it you pussy! Lol when do you start the work and finish?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

it would be 5:30 tull 12 (midnight) with no breaks, but they told me to not come intoday, so im gunna hit the pub with some of the guys! need a bit of cheering up these days 

Friday 3rd September 2010

week 7 day 3

*Squats;*

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

85 x 5

90 x 3 *Personal best*

60 x 8

*Benchpress:*

30 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

63 x 5

67.5 x 4 *PERSONAL BEST - should of been 3 reps * 

40 x 8

*Rows - Machined*

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 3

50 x 8

*Tricep work;*

Pull downs;

27.5 x 8

30 x 8

32.5 x 8

Skull crushers;

weight unknown, although it stayed the same.

3 sets of 8

*Feeling good...*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

They should give you breaks even if its just a ten minute one half way through, i only worked 6 hours today and i still got a break for 10 mins lol nice squatting!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha even if i did get offerd a break i wouldnt take it, within the 10 mins i stopped my pile of work would of mounted up an kept me back a good 30 mins, so easier to just keep a steady pace if u get me, although your back does n'alf hurt leaving over a sink for 6+ hours!

thanks, im hoping to squat over 100 by the end of this, as my legs really need developing..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats your duties in there? And good mate hope you get it!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

just basicly cleaning and keeping up;

wash all plates, pots, pans, misc items (whisks, butcher knifes, spactulars, tongs, cheese graters, rings, ect) then wash all cutlery (2 diffrent sets of knife and forks and spoons and steak knifes, then goota dry all over the above, then carry to where they belong in the kitchen,

Empty, take out and re-bag all 3 bins in the kitchen, occasionaly pop into the outside fridge/freezers to get things for chefs,

at the end of the night;

make sure everything is way, wipe down all surfaces and all stoves, ovens, ect, sweep up all the floor then mop over the floor with degreased water, then close all windows, make sure all machines are empty, cleaned and then turned off :L

looking forward to mondays workout! gunna have to go in quite late as i've got my enrollment day at college, so its going to be a nightworkout! my first


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I've noticed you said you're only doing this program for 12 weeks.

Why's that mate?

The idea behind 5x5 is to squeeze as much out of beginners gains as possible. 12 weeks is quite short. You can actually drag out 5x5 for over a year, then switch to 3x5, then 3x3.

I guess it depends on what your goals are.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

james4d said:


> how you finding the 5x5 then mate for size? i tried it and was getting alot stronger but size wasnt going up to much!


This depends on how long you were doing the program for and what your diet was like.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> I've noticed you said you're only doing this program for 12 weeks.
> 
> Why's that mate?
> 
> ...


The website i found it one said its best to work it on a 12 week schedule, then mix things up, i'm actully confident i'll stick with a strenth routine, put probaly a push/pull/legs 5x5 or maybe a 5,3,1 for 12 weeks then switch back to this same 5x5 after that. just gunna see how things go..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fuk me thats alot :lol: much they pay you?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

£5 an hour :L

im trying to get a job somewhere else like my local co-op, tescos or sothming, better pay with less work and i'd get more hours, but a jobs a job at the end of the day and it funds my gym-ing


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

KJW said:


> By law you're allowed twenty minutes.


Yeah but we usually get a half hour for lunch later on but cause it was a 2pm finish and lunch would be at 1 theres no point in the lunch so just gave us the 10 min break lol

And thats decent! Im only on 3.96 :L even tho im working 39 hours or so thats still good, 1 shifts 30 quid, ace lol check with asda etc tho if you get a chance at them, lad i went to college with is only contracted to 6-8 hours a week!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah but remember im an apprentice and under 18 so the rates are lower for me lol fuk it 150 a week is better than nothing especially when you live at home and pay minor digs lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

So with mondays workout being missed, and me not going today, i thought i'd make up for it, finaly got some pictures! they're nothing special, i also have gyno in my right nipple so be nice :L my arms are pathetic.

so that just leaves tommorows workout to look forward too, but i know i know what your asking...

Where the fuxks the pictures?!....

in the next post! just editing out my face :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Oh, and also bare in mind this are cold, after 2 days of poor diet due too going to a new college, unpumped, and not exactly 'good' lighting...

Oh, and im shxt at posing!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*Here they are as i promised!*

I'd love to have one of the old school BB bodys, thing waist, large upwards 4/6pack, large lats/traps, but hey ho, its only been what.. 6-7 months? 2 of which i've been off because of torn back muscle, holiday and other bits, so basicly this is 4-5 months progress...

Front relaxed from today.










*Shxtty Side-tri attempt*










*Front Double Bi*










And a compairison from jan to now, 4-5 months (would be 6-7 but like i said, time off, see it how you wanna really...)

i think this picture might be more blank white space then actull picture, if so, could sombody please make me a compairison picture of my starting one and the double bi? 










Well there you go, can't say im happy for uploading these but its all part of the journey i guess! haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Cam, the two pics at the bottom, cracking difference.

Keep it up mate. Top job.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Cam, the two pics at the bottom, cracking difference.
> 
> Keep it up mate. Top job.


*Thanks mate! means alot,* got to admit lately i've been feeling incredibly depressed, but when i saw them togeather i noticed a diffrence, although im nowhere near where i want to be, but heyho, only 16, got years left in me:lol: :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothing to be depressed about there mate. Keep eating, the mass will come. Wish i had a V taper like that. Stomach is tighter, chest is bigger, lats are great. Not to mention the fat your trimmed off. Look a lot tighter.

Be proud mate and carry on with what your doing, is clearly working.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks buddy! *Really means alot *


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good progress mate, keep it up :thumbup1:

Whats your routine like at the moment?

Im lazy and cant be botherd to look


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

GymMad said:


> Good progress mate, keep it up :thumbup1:
> 
> Whats your routine like at the moment?
> 
> Im lazy and cant be botherd to look


at the moment its 3 days aweek on madcows, im on week 8 of 12, after that it'll probaly be a push/pull/legs or someform of another strenth based routine


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

great progress mate keep it up


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it me or is there a hint of gyno?? Trick of the light??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is it me or is there a hint of gyno?? Trick of the light??


 Was thinking the same


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

was thinking the same too.

Getting some decent muscle mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nah not a trick of the light, like i said above, i've got gyno quite badly in my left nipple from puberty,

i did have it in my right but that cleared up, but now have it in my left, and its worse then my right ever was, hoping it will clear up soon...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

are you getting that gyno taken care of? nip it in the bud Bro


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

you aint been on the synthol have you boy?!  :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Khaos said:


> are you getting that gyno taken care of? nip it in the bud Bro


went to the docs about it, got told to leave it and let it go on its own as its pubertal, but personaly i'd love to get rid of it but seems like Ops the only way - and thats a no no cos my Doc's a cxnt


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> you aint been on the synthol have you boy?!  :lol:


haha, could use some for my calves! 

Any more critques other then my gyno?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL, just realised you blanked out the pics in the background haha.

Do you do any shrugs? Those traps could do with some work, but all in good time!

Triceps looking good, get a back shot?

also did you set your camera to self timer or get someone to take them?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> LOL, just realised you blanked out the pics in the background haha.
> 
> Do you do any shrugs? Those traps could do with some work, but all in good time!
> 
> ...


Nope not at the moment, i'm sticking to the madcows, although once im done with it i will be including them alot more 

oh and i got my mum to take them, wasn't as bad as i thought, me and my dad had a laugh about it, he even posed in one with me haha

didnt get a back shot, although i strongly belive my backs my strongest point, might some in the next few days of a rear lat, back double bi and side bi


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh did they know you were putting them on a forum?

Id get my mum or dad to but im not on good terms with them and id feel a bit silly haha


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Looking better all over mate, much thicker than the first picture, lats have grown a lot too! Keep up the pase mate, doing good so far!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> Ahh did they know you were putting them on a forum?
> 
> Id get my mum or dad to but im not on good terms with them and id feel a bit silly haha


I did think i'd feel stupid, but i just thought "fxck it, im not that fussed if i get a laughed at" :L

not sure- doubt it, mum just took them then i showed her the comparrison picture 

and thanks to the post above me who'se name i've just forgot! 

means alot


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just seen the comparison pics, well in! good gains there! keep it up!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Decent progress, keep it going.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

my pleasure!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Thank you all for the posts! Defintaly feeling extreamly motivated for tommorow now   wonder what i'll be like at 18


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You've deffo packed on some muscle Cam :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't take that from Doc, tell them your paranoid about it and can't take your top off in public.

Reason I noticed is my son suffered from same, had the op, all went ok and now he's happily

back training.

You've made Good gains as well bud


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Don't take that from Doc, tell them your paranoid about it and can't take your top off in public.
> 
> Reason I noticed is my son suffered from same, had the op, all went ok and now he's happily
> 
> ...


Yeah i think i might have too tbh, as theres truth too it, i hate taking my top off because i get stupid comments like "burger nip" "boob" and so on, although i fear if i have the off, my chest will become uneven in muscle size as the gyno side seems less muscluar to the touch



xpower said:


> You've deffo packed on some muscle Cam :thumbup1:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good gains buddy, lats have came out nicely! Wtf is gyno? Ive heard of it but never read up on it :lol: plus didnt know you could get it through puberty? Always thought it was through gear use only lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Its caused by hormonal imbalance


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

^ as above, alot of people get it during puberty, although yeah it can be caused by being on a cycle


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cam93 said:


> ^ as above, alot of people get it during puberty, although yeah it can be caused by *being on a cycle*


Which causes a hormonal imbalance, just like puberty


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahhso sorta like the same with acne cause thats caused by hormone imbalances too iirc


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Cam,

Good gains there buddy, keep up the pace and you'll be where you wanna be in no time!

As for the gyno, the doc probably won't consider the op for you as it may calm down/disappear as you finish growing. Forgive me if i'm wrong but your not 18 yet as that is the age they would consider any surgery or sometimes even 21.

It isn't that bad anyway and as you pack on the size, it'll hardly be noticeable so take no notice of the tw*ts that think it's funny to take the pi**!

As said before, excellent agins and growth, the shapes really showing.

Keep up the good work bro. :thumb:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

good gains mate, you doing the madcow routine?

I notice in your very first post your ramping up weight then doing less weight on wednesday and fri, you still doing that?... Personally I would of stuck with the same weight for all 5 reps and 5 sets and added 2.5kg each workout


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

the 2nd post where i write about the routines actully a completel difrent routine to what i actully follow, my one at the moment is literaly;

Squats 4x5 (medium squat day)

Bench 5x5

rows 5x5

tricep work (weighted dips)

wednesday;

Squat (light day) 5x5

deadlift 5x5

Shoulder press 5x5

wide grip pull ups 5xF

Bicep work (hammer curls)

Friday:

Squats (heavy day) 4 sets of 5

1 set of 3

1 set of 8

Bench: 4 sets of 5

1 set of 3

1 set of 8

Rows4 sets of 5

1 set of 3

1 set of 8

Tricep work - Skull crushers/CGBP


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 8th September 2010

week 8, day 2

*Squats*

40 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

85 x 5

*Widegrip pull ups*

8

7

7

7

*Seated, Db Shoulder press*

16kg (each hand) 32kg total x 5

18kg (each hand) 36kg total x 5

20kg (each hand) 40kg total x 4 (failed for some reason.)

18kg (each hand) 36kg total x 5

*deadlift*

65kg x 5

80kg x 5

95 x 5

105 x 3 - Grip went, Reset then

105 x 2 *Personal best*

Bicep work;

Concentraion hammer curls 4 x 8

Need some advice on ways to get my grip better, its really starting to effect my deadlifting, might start doing DB holds for as long as possibles 2x a week? thoughts? advice?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

And cam has an avi  lol whats your grip you use on deadlifts? Maybe change it up for a bit or perhaps get some straps or liquid chalk? My just hand grip goes when i do over 100kg so i use liquid chalk for grip and it works a treat, gona get some straps soon tho


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work on the PBs cam.

Grip is a bitch lol,I can only hold around 150 for reps,straps for me on the higher weights

Wrist roller & pinch plates are slowly improving grip though


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Could try Hook grip? are you using an alternate grip?

Straps and chalk also will help alot


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i have straps, although im not sure if i want to use them just yet - part of that whole "only as strong as your weakest link", might give chalk ago as my grip strenth would still increase? before the bar slips out of my hands? haha,

cheers though guys


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Could try Hook grip? are you using an alternate grip?
> 
> Straps and chalk also will help alot


I normaly do overhand grip up to 90kg, for anything over 90kg i used mixed, but it seems even mixed grip is starting to become teadius around 100-105 for reps, might invest in some liquid chalk... how exactly does it help? dry the hands? make hands surfaces stickier?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

snakebulge said:


> so take no notice of the tw*ts that think it's funny to take the pi**!


and can you tell us exactly which tw4ts have taken the p1ss?? All I've seen

is ppl trying to advise him and be helpful, guess chav's don't understand plain English


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Why train the forearms when you want to hit the back, get grips unless you feel you need

large forearms


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i was thinking of getting grips, but id rather use free weight to train them, might well do DB hold for a while, see how they work for me...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

[email protected]! you're beating me on wide grip pullups, im having a late workout tonight and ill be doing some, but i have a large carvery inside me so thats extra weight!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha  excuses excuses


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

If your letting your grip strength determine how much you deadlift you're seriously missing out on one of the most important lifts


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

just ordered some liquid chalk, **** it, if i really have too i'll take my straps too, your right, i'll just do seprate forearm/grip training to make sure its increasing too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The chalk does make a difference mate, im the same as you anything above 100kg i start to slip! Dont know what it does tbh but it helps me lol i can do 130x1 with just chalk and no sign of slipping as of yet, i think i may need straps eventually tho


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

KJW said:


> Good stuff. What else has been happening of late?


Not much, been spending alot of time with the lads and lasses, just started college so been there the last 2 days, other then that i've just been taking it easy 

yourself?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> Yeah i think i might have too tbh, as theres truth too it, i hate taking my top off because i get stupid comments like "burger nip" "boob" and so on, although i fear if i have the off, my chest will become uneven in muscle size as the gyno side seems less muscluar to the touch





tel3563 said:


> and can you tell us exactly which tw4ts have taken the p1ss?? All I've seen
> 
> is ppl trying to advise him and be helpful, guess chav's don't understand plain English


The tw*ts he speaks of above Tel, people in general. Sound advice and motivation from all on here!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cam do you use alternate grip for deadlifts, i.e one palm up one palm down, i find that helps a lot


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah thats what i referd to as 'mixed' grip, that does help alot, but either way moy chalk and rest of my order should be here today or tommorow so its all good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats the rest of the order :thumb: ?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

cynostane init


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> cynostane init


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

don't temp me! :whistling:

err 10kgs of MP's ground oats and the liquid chalk, should tie me over for a while seeing as im sitting on 4kgs of bbw whey, and still got a couple scoots of Cytosport complete whey left over too 

might start running my creatine soon, its some shxtty Body fortress stuff, but creatines creatine. should probaly re-learn how much to use and when haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

mono, cee or different?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> I normaly do overhand grip up to 90kg, for anything over 90kg i used mixed, but it seems even mixed grip is starting to become teadius around 100-105 for reps, might invest in some liquid chalk... how exactly does it help? dry the hands? make hands surfaces stickier?


Hi mate, just flicking through the last few pages really and thought would offer my humble opinion on the strap or not to strap question... personally I think much the same as you mate, hold off on straps as long as you can and also work the forearms/grip... to a point... I find that when I get to about 150 I just cant seem to hold it for more than a couple of reps, but thats continuous and if I did it with the mini grip reset between each rep it might be a different story (getting back there now and so far it seems that will be the case, ie my grip will be better and improve with the mini reset)... chalk is supposed to be the way to go and I will be getting some of this very soon, and I always use an over hand grip... good workout though mate, keep it going...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi mate, just flicking through the last few pages really and thought would offer my humble opinion on the strap or not to strap question... personally I think much the same as you mate, hold off on straps as long as you can and also work the forearms/grip... to a point... I find that when I get to about 150 I just cant seem to hold it for more than a couple of reps, but thats continuous and if I did it with the mini grip reset between each rep it might be a different story (getting back there now and so far it seems that will be the case, ie my grip will be better and improve with the mini reset)... chalk is supposed to be the way to go and I will be getting some of this very soon, and I always use an over hand grip... good workout though mate, keep it going...


Thanks for the input, yeah im wanting to put off straps for as long as need be, hopfuly when the chalk comes it might be easier, i'll be sure to review it on my next deads day - wednesday 

And as for the creatine, just checked and it mono


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I did something like 5g non training and 10g 30-45 mins pre-workout, cant remember exactly but something like that, less on non training and in mornigs and more on training days and done it pre workout


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> I did something like 5g non training and 10g 30-45 mins pre-workout, cant remember exactly but something like that, less on non training and in mornigs and more on training days and done it pre workout


 cheers mate, i'll probaly start using it on monday


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Best thing to do is load it mate i.e first 5 days, take 5g, 4 times a day right. Then after that take the normal 5g, 2 times a day. Also it's advised to take it with a glucose or dextrose drink to spike your insulin levels so the creatine gets to work more efficiently.

Be interesting to see if it works for you mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi mate, just flicking through the last few pages really and thought would offer my humble opinion on the strap or not to strap question... personally I think much the same as you mate, *hold off on straps as long as you can and also work the forearms/grip.*.. to a point... I find that when I get to about 150 I just cant seem to hold it for more than a couple of reps, but thats continuous and if I did it with the mini grip reset between each rep it might be a different story (getting back there now and so far it seems that will be the case, ie my grip will be better and improve with the mini reset)... chalk is supposed to be the way to go and I will be getting some of this very soon, and I always use an over hand grip... good workout though mate, keep it going...


Why?? any logical reason apart from the possibility of competative plifting??

4arms are a weak link in deads, your 4arms/grip are failing on the lift before your

back

You training back or 4arms?? Unless you have ideas of competing in plifting

comp in the future its a total waste of time.

If you benched close grip all the time you'd get strong tri's but no pass over to

pecs, or very little, so you widen the grip and hit the pecs harder. No different.

I can't rep above 125 without grips, but I have very girly small hands:rolleyes:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Why?? any logical reason apart from the possibility of competative plifting??
> 
> 4arms are a weak link in deads, your 4arms/grip are failing on the lift before your back You training back or 4arms?? Unless you have ideas of competing in plifting comp in the future its a total waste of time.
> 
> ...


Yes there is a method behind my madness (or at least thats what I tell the wife, but she dont believe me... funny that)... for me bbing, lifting etc is not just about developing the big bits but all the little bits too and a good strong grip is something I am after, plus good strong forearms are quite manly and will hopefully detract scorn from my girly hands lol...

Its not a total waste of time imho... I do agree that in deads its your back thats being trained and thats why I said to a point... when your grip starts failing and your back hasnt been hit then the use of straps if fine... but I try to go as heavy as I can till I need to use straps...

Also with the close grip analogy, stronger tris do pass over into a better bench to a point as well... in fact in Joes bench thread (or possibly even his SHiC thread) strengthening his tris is suggested as a way of bringing his bench up, soooo even though the actual exercise doesnt hit the chest primarily it does help you lift more in the bench which leads to a bigger chest... :thumb:

I too used to find it really hard to hold the lift after 100kg but with no straps I have built it up so find I need to implement the straps later and later in my deads workout... plus the benefits of having stronger grip and forearms when I am having some Ahem "alone" time are simply awesome... :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Order should be arriving today, i'll definatly be using the chalk asap to see if it does make a diffrence, as for today...

Week 8 day 3

Friday 10th september 2010

*Squats*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

85kg x 5

92.5 x 3 *Personal best!*

60 x 8

*Benchpress*

30kg x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5

62.5 x 5

70 x 4 (should of been 3 reps, felt confident to try another  ) *Personal Best!*

50 x 8

*Rows (Machined)*

55 x 5

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 3 *Personal best*

50 x 8

*Skull crushers /ss/ CGBP (ez bar)*

sk 8 reps - cgbp 6 reps

sk 8 reps - cgbp 7 reps

sk 8 reps - cgbp 5 reps

sk 8 reps - cgbp 5 reps

*Loving the tri bump! Chest completely kills!! very happy i hit 70!! granted the last rep was abit of a mess, but still *


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work mate... love it when the pb's roll in... :thumb:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Here it is mate use it it's a good tool.
> 
> http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx


that is a little gem


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Yes there is a method behind my madness (or at least thats what I tell the wife, but she dont believe me... funny that)... for me bbing, lifting etc is not just about developing the big bits but all the little bits too and a good strong grip is something I am after, plus good strong forearms are quite manly and will hopefully detract scorn from my girly hands lol...
> 
> Its not a total waste of time imho... I do agree that in deads its your back thats being trained and thats why I said to a point... when your grip starts failing and your back hasnt been hit then the use of straps if fine... but I try to go as heavy as I can till I need to use straps...
> 
> ...


Fair dinkum, its all about what works for you, can't say I've ever struggled with

small 4arms being a big butch bricky:tongue:

:beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Fair dinkum, its all about what works for you, can't say I've ever struggled with
> 
> small 4arms being a big butch bricky:tongue:
> 
> :beer:


Too true mate... um I mean the what works for you part... but to be fair I must confess to the small forearms part too...  well not so much anymore... thanks to strapless deadlifts :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work mate... love it when the pb's roll in... :thumb:


Most definatly! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Too true mate... um I mean the what works for you part... but to be fair I must confess to the small forearms part too...  well not so much anymore... thanks to strapless deadlifts :tongue: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: With the present mood of the forum I feel i have to say

CVNT

Nothing spurs us on like PB's (or that little hottie in the corner is watching us)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: With the present mood of the forum I feel i have to say
> 
> CVNT
> 
> Nothing spurs us on like PB's (or that little hottie in the corner is watching us)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: wish I could rep you again mate... love your work... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

jesus christ does my chest hurt this morning!

all my order came, tried a small bit of that liquid chalk, can definatly feel a instant diffrence! looking forward to trying it on wednesday,

this is where the thread dies for 2 days untill monday with my next post haha!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope the chalk serves you well! I think you should have a lil max out session on deads next week :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Im hoping so, i've got high expectations from it, aslong as i can do all my sets without having to regrip, or possibly even add some extra weight i'll be very happy 

me and my training partner have been talking about do that, i think i'll probaly do it on the 12th week, that way i've had the gains from the 12 weeks, and i'll be at my strongest  although at this moment in time, i'd say i could probaly pull 120-125 possibly, but who knows, will have to find out soon


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate  usually if you can do something for 5 reps your 1rm is maybe 20kg higher? According to my ifitness app it is anyway lol when is thr 12th week buddy? When you max out be sure to pop vids up :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

well monday will be the start of week 9, so im close to finishing!  hoping for a 80kg bench, 100 squat and about 120 dead all for 5+ reps 

Yeah i'll get my training partner to record the 1rep maxs for me if he will, think im gunna start researching a decent routine for when im done, although push/pull/legs 5x5 is sounding good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You mean you want them for all 5x5 or just 1x5? Either way il be impressed!

Good stuff  should get him to do a couple of vids just now  push pull legs with 5x5 on compounds is good, thats what im doing just now and each workout has only 4-6 exercises all together, never been so intense before but i love it!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

it'll probaly be my 1rm, ill work up to my 1x5, then do the extra one rep max to see how much i've inproved 

yeah probaly stick to 5x5 overall with 2 wam upsets on compounds  like yours


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Should just go all out for the next 2 weeks then on 12th week taper up a 1rm test 

When you say 5x5 overall do you mean for every exercise ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

nah the 5x5 would be for the compouds, for isolations it would be 4 x 8


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool buddy  tbh my isos are a bit everywhere lol side lateral raises are 3x10, bicep curls are 2x12, cgbp is 3x8 lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

s'long as you can feel its getting worked thats all that matters really mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know buddy  just trying to alter things around tbh see what happens lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thats what i gotta start doing really, although i can definatly tell that 5x5 works well for me  and 4x8 on most things suck as arms, shoulders and chest work well for me too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah thats pretty much what ive done for a while and its worked well for me


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

4x8? sounds a bit like what im doing. I like having my own little routine because it means i don't have to stick to set numbers, so i can increase/decrease the weight and do more reps if i feel i can etc


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

havnt been today yet, im going tonight with my mate whos into parkour - hes pretty damn big too! going at 8 for a late night sesh as i've had college today 9 - half 4, only just got home


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Id love to be able to go to parkour classes! Used to do our own version of jumping about academy roofs and sh1t, nearly broke my leg like 3 times cause i would forget to roll at the bottom of big jumps :lol: , how long is your gym open till?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

never heard of free running mate ? seen district 13 before? or the chase scene in casino royale through the construction yard, thats parkour/free running


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah parkours fun as hell, i used to do it myself abit, really enjoyed it

*well anyways about todays gym seshion, long bike there, get there, its packed.*

from there me and my mate start squats, he does all his sets then some utter douche who i've never seen before was like "nah im using it" i tried to explain how i was after my mate, i was spotting him on his squats, then doing mine, but he was like, nah your not, loaded the bar and just told me to **** off, spiting this, i just some some bicep/back worrk, was a**** seshion.

so i can tell from here college is causing a problem with my workout,

my college days are monday, thursday friday,

my workout days are monday wednesday friday. so im thinking about changing this?

maybe to sunday, tuesday then wednesday, seeing as the identical days which would be monday and friday are still 4 days apart, i see no problem? however this means squating on tuesday wont be a good as before because of the heavy sesion that would normaly be friday to wednesday,

so in cliffs; im going gym tomorrow (tuesday) to do wednesday workout (deadlift)

and then doing friday workout on wednesday.

*****ing college -.-*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats a gutter mate, should powed the cvnt in the kisser and told him to fuk off :lol:

i cant see it being drastic, your days are the same your just moving the days you do them back one day  not a problem atall!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

although im abit worried about tuesday and wednesday, seeming at there right after each other? mhmm.. even so as soon as these 12 weeks are done, it limits me to 3 days a week anyways,

although im considering running this for 16 weeks, then doing my plans of a p/p/l 5x5

griiiief haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

put me in a badmood i'll admit, going at my normal time of 12:30 tommorow when i know its not that busy and i know a couple of people, get to deadlift and try out the chalk. got high hopes


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

change the wednesday to thursday then bud, just go straight from college, im at day release tomos and im just gona take my gym stuff with me and keep on the bus to the gym so im down for like half 4


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> change the wednesday to thursday then bud, just go straight from college, im at day release tomos and im just gona take my gym stuff with me and keep on the bus to the gym so im down for like half 4


i finish at half four, meaning the ealiest i can get these is about 5:10, when its busy from everyone finishing work  im gunna do this sun,tues and wed for abit, see how it goes


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> i finish at half four, meaning the ealiest i can get these is about 5:10, when its busy from everyone finishing work  im gunna do this sun,tues and wed for abit, see how it goes


All you can do is try it mate and see how it goes and then start to amend things from there. You can work round college - i know you can! Good luck with it and don't stress out too much! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just get down there and workout! What i usually just do is if its busy and the equipment i want to use to start with is being used, do something else in my routine that i can do either that or just go on a smith or max rack as all my compound work is done at the power rack  everytime im down its about 6ish and thats major peak hour cant move time! Lol i hat college its boring :lol: tucking into chicken and rice, wanting the gym!! I got deadlift pbs to smash


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Just get down there and workout! What i usually just do is if its busy and the equipment i want to use to start with is being used, do something else in my routine that i can do either that or just go on a smith or max rack as all my compound work is done at the power rack  everytime im down its about 6ish and thats major peak hour cant move time! Lol i hat college its boring :lol: tucking into chicken and rice, wanting the gym!!*I got deadlift pbs to smash*


so do i:cool2:

off to the gym now hoping to get 110 x 5 

got the liquid chalk too to try


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> so do i:cool2:
> 
> off to the gym now hoping to get 110 x 5
> 
> got the liquid chalk too to try


Get in there bro and smash your targets! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Put plenty on mate and it will help! Just watch if you have cuts on your habd cause it stings like a motherfker :lol: get that 110 up  im going for a 1RM! Aiming for 150!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate sucks about the right douche that was such an ar$e... should have just used it anyway... good luck with the rest of your training mate...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Mate sucks about the right douche that was such an ar$e... should have just used it anyway... good luck with the rest of your training mate...


 didnt stand a chance if im honest. he was a fat, but naturaly very built 6ft 4(ish) guy, looked like the sorta guy that goes out looking for fights for the hell of it

but anyways!

*Tuesday 14th September 2010*

*Week 9, day 2*

*Squats /ss/ Widegrip pull ups;*

S; 45 x 5

pu; bw x 5

S; 60 x 5

pu; bw x 6

S; 65 x 5

pu; bw x 7

S; 70 x 5

pu; bw x 8

S; 75 x 5

*Seated Db shoulder press;*

16kg (32 tot) x 5

18kg (36 tot) x 5

20kg (40 tot) x 5

20kg (40 tot) x 5 *Personal best (two sets - should tried 22 here.)*

16kg (32 tot) x 5

*Deadlift;*

65 x 5 - Overhand grip

80 x 5 - Overhand grip

95 x 5 - Mixed grip (right over, left under)

110 x 5 *Personal best! Very happy *  Liquid chalked, mixed grip

*My back was fxcking destroyed! the reps were fairly easy too, but my god did my lower back kill! doing the curls to follow were killing *  **

*Concentraion curls:*

Normal - 14kg x 8 each hand *Personal best*

Hammer -14kg x 8 each hand

Normal* - *12kg x 8 each hand

Hammer - 12kg x 8 each hand

*Loved the chalk! could of held onto the bar alot longer if needed, what a great buy! thanks to all that recommended it! also just relised i wasn't ment to go for 110 on deadlift, i was ment to do 107.5, 110 was ment to be next week, but oh well:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

oh, and the gym was nice and empty at half 12 as normal :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent work mate and the chalk helped - awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Put plenty on mate and it will help! Just watch if you have cuts on your habd cause it stings like a motherfker :lol: get that 110 up  im going for a 1RM! Aiming for 150!


best of luck mate, im sure you'll get it! your vids make your DL'ing look like a p1ss in the wind!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Excellent work mate and the chalk helped - awesome! :thumb:


 thanks buddy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good work out mate... sh!te about that chap but you get that in life, best to ignore and cain the weights when you can and then come back in a year or so bigger and more hench THEN you get to tell him to fvck off... lol...

Looking at getting chalk myself... grip is ok for the moment but will fail more as the weeks go by...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i'd suggest you do, i just got myproteins £5 bottle, it was a treat, normaly holding onto 105 would last 3 reps, at a REAL struggle, but i knocked out 110 x 5 and could of quite happily held onto that bar for 5 more reps if needed


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

congrats on the lift mate :thumb: who cares just means you can go 112.5 next week  lol and thanks but ive had to work at deads to get decent, did sumo for about 3 months and got up to lifting 100 plus on them then tryed conventional and nocked out 130 for a fairly easy rep! didnt deadlift today, went to do my warm up set at 70kg and felt a ping in my left ham (leg DOMS catching up grrr! lol) so left it and did a mix about sesh


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

might have to try a sumo dead soon  they look kinda cool,

Tommorows plan! tp get 72.5 bench for 3 reps  , and then bust out some weighted dips with 12.5kg or do my favriote; Skullcrushers/ss/CGBP


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah if you do them mate it might be the same for you and help your conventional stance lift, did for me on the deads anyway!

good luck with benching  hope you get it :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 15th 2010

*would be fridays workout.*

week 9 day 3

*Squats*

45 x 5

62.5 x 5

72.5 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5 (should of been 3)

60 x 8

*should of squated 97.5, but i can tell my legs are fatiqued still from yesterdays squatting, 2 days straight is definatly harder on the legs.*

Bench;

bar x 5

35 x 5

50 x 5

62.5 x 5

72.5 x 4 (should of been 3) *PERSONAL BEST*

52.5 x 8

*Rows*

48 x 5

52 x 5

56 x 5

60 x 5

62 x 4 (should of been 3) *Personal best*

44 x 8

*Skull crush/ss/CGBP*

*no rests at all*

25kg x 8 (sk) x 8 CGBP

30kg x 8 (sk) x 8 CGBP

30kg x 7 (sk) x f CGBP

25kg x 8 (sk) x f CGBP

Good seshion, happy everythings still on the up, was a shame about squatting though, i think i do the middle seshion alot lighter on squats, and the other two days heavier. Happy with bench espeicaly as i missed mondays bench seshion and that i got a 4th rep instead of 3


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good work on the PBs mate. Everything still moving in the right direction!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thankfully! think this is definatly the best thing BB'ing wise that i've done, starting madcows has put more muscle on me then anything, and given me some goos strenth gains


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Got to agree with you mate, madcows (and I would also add other 5x5 or similar like Rippetoe et al) is awesome in terms of strength and gains and recovery... didnt expect to recover so easily that I could squat 3x a week but there you go... course the intensity is prob not as high per set as I am not balls to wall (yet) like 3 sets of as many reps with as high a weight as I can... lol

how you finding the 3x squats mate?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i quite like the 3x squatting, its ment to be a light day on wednesday (using 50% of 5rm) but i probaly do about 70-80% instead, how ever i'll have to follow the 50% now because of squatting tuesday and wednesday, theres not really enough chance for recovery so tuesday will be light and wednesday will be the *Personal best* record setting day 

How far into madcows are you then mate?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

So far 5 weeks in... lifting more than I was on my old program but tbh its a skewed result in that I have been recovering from a hernia op so strength should be rising anyway... however, I am progressing faster and I think better than on previous program...

Also on the wed (light squat day) I do my heaviest set as the 3rd set of the normal 5 set day... which works out at about 70ish percent too...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sounds good, are you logging yours too? link me up and i'll sub it up


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah I have a journal floating around GPs road to size and condition or something equally as trite...

found it... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/93755-gps-quest-size-condition.html


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work benching mate! Squat pb next on the list  ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

squat would have been today, but i pre-exasuted myself from squatting yesterday, im still 5kgs ahead on squats though  so its all good (2 weeks)


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

just relised, i cant go gym untill sunday now :\ im eager to get down there! really need my arms and legs to get bigger, damn. not liking my reflection today!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol mate none of us do... else we would be flower arrangers


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

mhmm look bloated, out of proportion, top heavy and weedy armed! wish my fxcking arms and legs would get bigger lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My arms are improving pretty well with my routine, might wanna try it


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate I look saggy, fat, small and old... oh and have a 6inch scar thats livid right down the middle of my abs... only to know that its going to get either bigger or wider or will have a parallel partner in a few weeks... then I wont be able to train till near xmas... arrrrgghhh...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> mate I look saggy, fat, small and old... oh and have a 6inch scar thats livid right down the middle of my abs... only to know that its going to get either bigger or wider or will have a parallel partner in a few weeks... then I wont be able to train till near xmas... arrrrgghhh...


you still got hernia then??

Cam, nothing happens over night, patience, consistency, diet and rest:thumbup1:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> mhmm look bloated, out of proportion, top heavy and weedy armed! wish my fxcking arms and legs would get bigger lol


ha im on a 5x5 routine and my arms are my worst feature, wonder if its 5x5 routines that lead to pretty poor arms in comparison to rest of body?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> you still got hernia then??
> 
> Cam, nothing happens over night, patience, consistency, diet and rest:thumbup1:


Yeah the mesh along one side of my repair was blown out by a sneeze so looks like they have to do a patch job...

agreed mate, consistency and patience are the key... keep on keeping on...



Zzz102 said:


> ha im on a 5x5 routine and my arms are my worst feature, wonder if its 5x5 routines that lead to pretty poor arms in comparison to rest of body?


your arms will get some growth from the heavy lifting... at least thats the theory...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i was thinking maybe i overtrain my arms with all the isolation? giving them no-time to repair and rebuild size? mhmm...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What iso work do you do each sesh?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

iso on arms,

monday; weighted dips

wednesday; Bicept concration hammer/curls

friday; skull chruser /ss/ CGBP


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats not that much tbh, do you do any shoulder work?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah, shoulder press on monday, but thats it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why dont ya sack the dips on monday and do db shoulder pressing along with side laterals? Cause with benching every day and dips onmonday then sc and cgbp on friday thats 6 times a week tris are getting hit, 3 direct and 3 indirect, just something for ya to think about buddy


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i might switch to that once i've done the 12 weeks to 16 weeks (4 week extension)

Eager to get to the gym tommorow! 72.5 x 5 on bench is the goal, along with with 64/66kg row x 5 and 12.5kg on dips 

the reason for me wanting to extend by 4 more weeks is because it shoudl give me a avrage of a extra 10kgs on all compounds lifts, meaning i end on aproximatly a 90kg x 3 bench, squat 110/115 x 3-5 deadlift 130kg x 5 and shoulder press aroximately 24/26kg dumbells in each hand, giving me a much better base for when i switch to a push/pull/legs 5x5 or a 4day split 5x5


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Sunday 19th September 2010

week 10 day 1

Squats

45 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

92.5 x 5 *Personal Best*

60 x 5

*Bench*

30 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 5

72.5 x 5 (regripped on 3rd rep) *Personal best*

*Rows*

48 x 5

52 x 5

56 x 5

60 x 5

62 x 5 *Personal best*

Dips:

bw+10kg x 5

bw+10kg x 5

bw x 6

*was pxssed off i had to regripp for bench, which made the last 2 reps pathetic, not nearly aslow as i should have gone, was a alright workout, i expected more from myself though as far as form goes.*


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on the personal bests!

But why do you work up to a weight? Why not start with the maximum weight and decrease it so you're constantly doing the most you can?


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks Like your making decent strength gains Keep up the good work..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

More PBs :thumb:

Going well mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks everyone 

@barker;

the idea is that their slowly warming up to your max, because if you were to start on your max a first your more likly to injure yourself, either way when i switch over from this i'll be doing what ryan16 does;

2 warm up sets then 5x5 on a max working set


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahh right, i just do 1 warm up set of 12 reps then go for the most i can and lower it gradually


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cam93 said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> @barker;
> 
> ...





Barker said:


> ahh right, i just do 1 warm up set of 12 reps then go for the most i can and lower it gradually


What Cam said mate, also once you start lifting a fair amount you really need to warm up the body and cns... however there are different styles to the 5x5 approach and as Cam has already said one does allow for warm up sets then max weights for 5x5 same weight across the board...

Good work on the PBs mate... why did you have to regrip if I may ask? have you read Rippetoes book starting strength... got some brilliant pointers in there for the three main lifts... simply awesome...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> What Cam said mate, also once you start lifting a fair amount you really need to warm up the body and cns... however there are different styles to the 5x5 approach and as Cam has already said one does allow for warm up sets then max weights for 5x5 same weight across the board...
> 
> Good work on the PBs mate... why did you have to regrip if I may ask? have you read Rippetoes book starting strength... got some brilliant pointers in there for the three main lifts... simply awesome...


Thanks  hoping to get another tommorow with deadlift and shoulderpress 

Don't suppose you have a link? would be good to read as im doing alot of compounds atm, and it was because my palms were to sweaty i didnt feel right with the bar slowly edging down my hands haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Tuesday 21st September 2010

week 10 day 2

*Squats /ss/ WG pull ups*

*S:* 60 x 5

*Wgpu:* bw x 9 *Personal best*

*S:* 60 x 5

*Wgpu:* bw x 7

*S:* 60 x 5

*Wgpu:* bw x 6

*S:* 60 x 5

*Wgpu:* bw x 5

*S:* 60 x 5

*Wgpu:* bw x 5

*Seated Db Shoulder press*

18kg (each hand) - 36kg total x 5

*20kgs where in use, so jumped to 22 (never done before)*

22 x 1 - felt a tweak in shoulder, clearly one set and going to heaviest ever wasnt clever.

18kg (each hand) - 36kg total x 5

18kg (each hand) - 36kg total x 5

18kg (each hand) - 36kg total x 5

*Deadlift:*

67.5 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

112.5 x 3 *Personal Best*

100 x 5

Deadlift was only for 3 because my form was slipping as strenths not as high as before as i think i have a cold? so instead i done another set of 100 jsut to finish up 

*Bicep Concentraion Curls*

14kg x 8 (each hand)

14kg x 7 (each hand)

14kg x 8 (each hand) *Perosnal best - all sets at 14kg rather then dropping to 12.*


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

Your Doing really good mate, Keep on cracking with the Pb's.. Are you noticing any body weight change or Size increase? (ty for reps)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> also once you start lifting a fair amount you really need to warm up the body and cns...


1) whats cns?

2) can you check out my journal and see if my chest looks unsafe from yesterday please

thanks


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Narked said:


> Your Doing really good mate, Keep on cracking with the Pb's.. Are you noticing any body weight change or Size increase? (ty for reps)


 Thanks, i was disapointed i didnt get all 5 reps, how ever its the first time i'd done 2 or more sets of a 3-digit weight, so i guess its all good 

not been keeping track of body weight, i go by the mirror, im actull scaried of finding out ym weight haha



Barker said:


> 1) whats cns?
> 
> 2) can you check out my journal and see if my chest looks unsafe from yesterday please
> 
> thanks


Central nervous system

and are you talking to me or Phantom? either way i'll give it at gander


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Wednesday 22nd September 2010

Week 10 day 3

*Squats*

65 x 5

72.5 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

95 x 3 *this should have been 97.5, completely forgot * 

60 x 8

*Benchpress*

35 x 5

50 x 5

62.5 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 3 *Were sloppy, and wasn't satisfied so i repeated the set*

75 x 3 *Much better * 

60 x 8

*Rows*

52 x 5

56 x 5

60 x 5

64 x 5 *Personal best*

68 x 3 *Just broke the above best ^*

48 x 8

*Tricep work*

Skull crushers:

30kg x 10

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

Pull downs:

27.5 x 10

30 x 8

32.5 x 8 *Personal best*

22.5 x 15

The 22.5 was to just cram a last little bit into the tricep, had a great tri pump 

s'alright in thaaa hood :lol:

although benching was a struggle, even though i repeated the set i wasnt please with myself if im honest, could have done better.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

also, i have a quick question about benching,

I've been doing Tri work in order to help my bench, but somone told me its not as usefull as doing - say DB flies, and Benching it more chest muscle then tri muscles in order to push up? any truth to this?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

imho mate I would stick with the tris and concentrating on increasing your bench through benching... Starting strength explains the bench very well so you can see where the tris come into it etc...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks again for that send mate! its a good read!

75 x 5 bench tommorow is the aim, but i HIGHLY doubt its gunna happen, have been off college and work the last 3 days with sore thoart, night sweats, weakness and nausia, but im keeping optimistic, along with 68kg row x 5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey man! cracking pbs :thumb: doing great bud, what areas going by the mirror are you noticing improvements in ?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Cheers mate, err im not really sure tbh, im used to checking myself everyday i cant see a diffrence, alothugh i can see my shoulders getting a more circular/ball shape 

not doing todays workout, am ill and weak so would only exhaust me more, might aswell take the day off (4 days straight now!  ) so gunna rest for tuesdays workout witch will be deadlifts and wednesdays benching


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh good mate small improvements are still improvements!

Gutter on being ill mate, whats up? Best bet buddy get ok again and smash deadlifts!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh good mate small improvements are still improvements!
> 
> Gutter on being ill mate, whats up? Best bet buddy get ok again and smash deadlifts!


have been coughing up blood, have extreamly large tonsils/glands, bad night sweats, constantly sleeping, not eatting and things like that, hopfully by tuesday i should be able to get that 115kg deadlift x 5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn that sounds bad! Wish you a speedy recovery mate, think it could be anything? What do your tonsils look like?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Damn that sounds bad! Wish you a speedy recovery mate, think it could be anything? What do your tonsils look like?


thanks buddy!

went to a walk-in doctors, had some elderly nurse women - right snotty bitch basicly said to stop wasting her him and to get on with it,

err not to sure at the moment, alothugh a few of my mates have got glandular fever, so i suspect it could be that? who knows. im feeling abit better today so im hoping tommorow im even better


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Get well soon mate, i'm pretty ill, it got worse last night feel pree bad today, not coughing up blood though gladly!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hope you're feeling better soon Cam. Keep up the good work with the lifting dude and the improvements will become more noticeable!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sucks being ill... finally got over the man flu and now fully rearing to go... good ethos working through it mate...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how you feeling today buddy?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> how you feeling today buddy?


 Much better! thanks for asking mate

decided to swap these two seshions around, i'll bench tommorow, dead wed and then sunday will be this weekd 3rd workout, meaning i've not actully lost a seshion  then i'll make tuesday the start of each new week, so i've lost no seshions and get in all my PB still (hopfully)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff buddy! glad your on the mend :thumb: hope all plans go accordingly :tongue: i got back into the gym today YAY! lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Session* sorry that was annoying me :lol:

Hows the bit of gyno, still there or it clearing up?

My nips are puffing out a tiny bit


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> Session* sorry that was annoying me :lol:
> 
> Hows the bit of gyno, still there or it clearing up?
> 
> My nips are puffing out a tiny bit


Still here, not gettiing bigger or smaller as far as i can tell, i've had it in this side for about 1 year and a half now. keep meaning to go docs but just dont get around to it,

*Tuesday 28th Septermber*

*week 11 day 1*

*Squats:*

50 x 5

60 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

97.5 x 5 *Personal best! SO CLOSE TO 100!! * 

50 x 5 (just wanted to kill some time whilst the guy finished with the bench)

*Bench:*

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 5 *Personal best!!*

60 x 5

*Low row (machine):*

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

*Striaght bar pull downs:*

27.5kg x 6

30kg x 6

32kg x 6

*rope pulldowns:*

unknown weight and reps, although it was 3 sets - 6-10 reps im sure of haha

*Very happy with strenth, especialy with 5 days off and recovering from and illnesss! *  *:laugh::laugh:*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done on the Pb's mate, coming along now, be patient and the muscle gains will come


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww thats sad news mate get it checked out!

Congrats on the personal bests though, got some right legs on ya!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome work mate! I better get squatting or youl be catching my max soon ! Lol keep up the great work buddy


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks to all  little comments keep me motivated!

must be joking! my legs are poor as fxck! they wont grow  their kinda lean, but no mass at all and my calves suck, starting doing calve press at end of the workouts in hope it get them on the rise


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

They will be growing mate dont worry! I think my legs havent changed much but the past like 7 months theyve grew over 4"! So they will be growing no need to worry


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> They will be growing mate dont worry! I think my legs havent changed much but the past like 7 months theyve grew over 4"! So they will be growing no need to worry


I'm thinking maybe their not growing as well as the bar's stabilized for me (Max rack 3-d), although hopfully im swapping to a much better gym withing a month or so, so squatting would be with a free bar


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont think it should make much difference mate, maybe its all in your head? Lol have you compared measurements?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

last i remember my quads were 16", no idea about now, probaly like 17 :L:L my calves are even worse, im just pi*ss*ed cos my upper and lower are so out of proportion


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

September 29th 2010

*week 11 day 2*

*Legs have never been so sore! yesterdays squats have left me wobbly and unstable! i love it * 

wasn't going to do anything for legs seeming as they hurt so much, but i wanted them to be warmed up for deadlifts at least;

*Leg extensions*

30kg x 5 *hurt like hell, lowerd the weight*

20kg x 5

20kg x 5

20kg x 5

*they were a struggle! thats how sore i am hahha*

*Seated, Barbell shoulder press (about eye level)*

bar x 5

30 x 5

40 x 5

45 x 5 *Personal best*

50 x 5 *PERSONAL BEST *

*Deadlift:*

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5 *Personal best! * 

Concentarion curls:

Hammer - 14kg x 10

Hammer - 14kg x 10

Normal - 14 x 8

Normal - 14 x 8

Very happy with dead, especialy as im recovering from illness and i missed the 12.5 x5 last week


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

115 deadlift?

I hate you.

Nah well done mate have some reps for that


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> 115 deadlift?
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> Nah well done mate have some reps for that


X 2 :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha thanks buddy!

in all honesty i wasn't really that egar to try it after failing on the 112.5, but once i got the first rep of 115 i felt moer confident and got all 5, could of got 6 at a stuggle i think


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> X 2 :thumb:


 thanks to you too mate:thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

with a 115x5 dead, any thoughts on what a 1rm could be? mhmm


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> with a 115x5 dead, any thoughts on what a 1rm could be? mhmm


 130 i think mate


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

think im gunna have to try and see sometime soon!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> think im gunna have to try and see sometime soon!


 Go for it mate.

You using straps at moment?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Go for it mate.
> 
> You using straps at moment?


 nope, mixed grip+chalk and my grips as good as can be!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done mate awesome work with the dead! According to my ifitness app 115x5 a 1rm should be 134.2 but lets just say about 135 

Also on the mil press try bringing it down to your chin, you really feel it and it gives you a hell of a challenge getting it back up  !


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i was unsure of how deep to go as its my first time doing it, but istill got a masssive shoulder pump off them


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate, well try it that way next time, youl probs hate me for it  lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

will do mate 

speaking of which, my calfs are the sorest the've ever been, they're even to a degree - painfull, especialy when standing up or putting feet flat on the floor! only done 4 sets for them! although i suppose i've neglected them and their tiny, so they need a good kick


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> i was unsure of how deep to go as its my first time doing it


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Bambi said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA :tongue: :tongue:


I'm talking about balls deep.





 :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

gotta get a 77.5 bench x 4 today  and a 100 squat x 3

high hopes!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome work mate!! Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Sunday 3rd october 2010

Week 11 day 3

*squats*

60 x 5

72.5 x 5

85 x 5

97.5 x 5

100 x 3 *Personal best*

60 x 8

*Bench*

40 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 5

72.5 x 5

77 x 3 *Personal best* alothuhg the last rep was abit shakey and not brilliant.

60 x 8

*Rows machien*

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 3

60 x 8

Tricep pulldowns;

27.5 x 8

30 x 8

32.5 x 6

35 x 6 *Personal best*

20 x 12

 .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate  ! Awesome benching! Although thought it was 4 reps? Lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work mate  ! Awesome benching! Although thought it was 4 reps? Lol


 nah that was a typeo :L only just relised that, i was going to try a 4th rep but thought i better not without a spotter lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see! Lol still good going mate benchings better than mine atm you fvcker! Lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha  normaly when i max on 3 reps its a real struggle, your forms probaly alot better then mine 

but am very pleased in the mirror with my legs atm, they look to have gotten suddenly bigger haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just depends with me and benching, its a wierd one! Lol

They probs always were you were just not noticing it  ! Good job!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

na i swear its been overnight :lol:

i'd always mirror and that and always be displeased, but they look like their coming along at last


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

117.5kg x 5 deadlifts the goal for tommorow!

and some deeper shoulder press'es


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff mate at least there progressing! Smash that mate and get the 120 done too :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sorry for late update, spent the day over my mates and the night with the gf 

my mates first time gyming - came with me, my god he impressed me - he kept up with me on near enough everything - 14st stocky thing he is! 

*Squats*

60 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

*Wide grip pull ups*

bw x 8

bw x 8

bw x 8

bw x 8

*Seated barbell shoulder press*

30 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

Form was much better this time, was definatly more pumped too!

*Deadlift*

73 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

117.5 x 5 *Personal best*

*Confident i could of got 120 for 3 there and then after*

*Contration curls:[/b*

*
Normal: 16kg x 8 **Personal best*

Normal: 16kg x 8

Hammer grip: 16kg x 7 *Personal best*

Hammer grip: 16kg x 7

Still on the rise....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, 120 x 5 easy next week! Are the deads feeling easy or tough? And did you go a bit deeper on the mil press?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

there tough but not impossibly tough, as in i could zone in and do more i'd say with just some headphones and willpower, but its not easy if that makes sence,

and yeah, i went to my collarbone on the millpress, was def better! thanks for the advice mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i get what you mean, you can do them without a major effort but somtimes youd need to be channeld into the zone to get it kindov thing?

Good stuff mate glad you liked it! And no problem man thats what im here for, to pitch in advice where i can :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha yeah, cheers buddy - more reps coming your way 

Todays gotta be a 77.5 bench for 5 reps, and squat 100 x 5


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

october 6th 2010

week 12 day 1

*squats*

60 x 5

72.5 x 5

85 x 5

97.5 x 5

100 x 5 *Personal best*

Bench

bar x 5 warming up more

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

77.5 x 5 *Personal best* was shxtty reps though.

*Rows*

cant remmber the weight, although i know i didn't set a PB.

*Close grip bench press*

First time doing these with a barbell.

30 x 8

40 x 8

45 x 8

45 x 8

40 x 6


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work Cam... love it when pb's are achieved...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work Cam... love it when pb's are achieved...


Definatly! had a good talk with one of the PT's who suggested German HIT training, might give that a look into  only up from here - keep wondering what i'll be like at 17


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Go away with your heavy weights.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

haha, by no means heavy in my opinion :3


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bad hangover! - nothing a footlong meatball subway couldnt solve though 

girlfriend over tonight then Pb's tofollow for tommorow  80 x 3 bench, 102.5x3 squat are the goals


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

switched things around a little bit today for a slight change - still PB'ed though 

Week 12 day 3

*SQUATSSSSS*

60 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

102.5 x 3 *PB*

60 x 8

*Bench press*

bar x 12

40 x 5

50 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 3 *PB*

60 x 8

*DB Bench press (Incline)*

20kg each hand x 8

22kg each hand x 8

24kg each hand x 8

26kg each hand x 8

28kg each hand x 8

wish i'd gone for 30 x 8 now, as they we're peice of pi55

*dips*

10kg (+bw) x 6

bw x 6

bw x 6

*Skull crushers*

30 x 8

30 x 8

30 x 8


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! Your chest strength is going up awesomely! Do you have a spotter when benching?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work mate! Your chest strength is going up awesomely! Do you have a spotter when benching?


thanks! i think these last 3 days are going to be me testing 5x5 with PPL routines 

and yeah, my mate (who i just got to start 5x5) spots me, hes a funny little guy - especialy when we have the gym to ourselfs like today


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool  wish i had a spotter! Suppose i could ask but half the time the folk i know arent in lol

And do you mean this is the last your doing 5x5 or you mean something else? And whats PPL routines?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ah wen i go on my own, normaly just asking somones good - also gets a new mate too, my gyms full of nice people, only met 1 or 2 wxnkers

well, my 12 weeks has no ended of 5x5, im ment to do it for 16 but im thinking of just going straight to a PPL (push pull, legs) routine on 5x5 instead of doing these 4 weeks,

so at the moment im kind of mixing to two, getting a feel for bits as it where


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True mate alwaysgood to meet new people!

Just go for the PPL mate its good, what you described is what ive been doing and i love it!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> well, my 12 weeks has no ended of 5x5, im ment to do it for 16 but im thinking of just going straight to a PPL (push pull, legs) routine on 5x5 instead of doing these 4 weeks,
> 
> so at the moment im kind of mixing to two, getting a feel for bits as it where


Mix it up mate and get yourself on the 5X5. Awesome gains to be made and if you feel you're stalling on your workout now or could make bigger/better gains, change it! IMO anyways!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

KJW said:


> Why you doing some higher rep sets? Curious...


 Was just messing around really, wanted to try DB press after bench, and cba with rows, so just done them for 8,



snakebulge said:


> Mix it up mate and get yourself on the 5X5. Awesome gains to be made and if you feel you're stalling on your workout now or could make bigger/better gains, change it! IMO anyways!


 yeah think i'll do one last week, so that i can say i've got a 80x5 bench, then im gunna swap to a Push/Pull/Legs 5x5 for sure


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

is the change of routine becuase it stopped working so well, you were getting less motivated/more bored with it or a combination of the two...??


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

neither - its just suggested to run strenth routines around 12 weeks a time (3-4months) then change to a diffrent one, although its not to say i couldnt simply do it for 6-12 months, i just fancy a bit of a change and more isolation movments can be interweeved whilst on a push/pull/legs - yet still hitting all my compounds as primarys


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

cool stuff mate... change is as good as a rest they say


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

KJW said:


> Why you doing some higher rep sets? Curious...


Why not.. Change it up, try new things, shock muscles into growth etc etc 

Got any plans set out yet of what the PPL will look like?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

not really, altohugh i guess nows a good time to run past one with you guys

*Push*

Bench press: 5x5

Shoulder press 5x5

DB Press 4x8

Dips 4x8

Close grip bench press 4x8

Laterial raises? 4x8 *Not sure if these should be here?*

*Pull*

Wide grip Pull ups 4x8 ( first in order to give the back a genral warm up)

Deadlift 5x5

Rows 4x8

Chin ups? 4x8

Bicep concetraion curls 4x8

*Legs*

Squats 5x5

SLDL 5x5

Leg extension 4x8

Calve press 4x8-10

Thoughts?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good, yeah keep the laterals in, the db press for chest yeah? Dont do your pull ups first do deads first and keep everything for them! And maybe change chins to low rows or something? Other than that id say it looks pretty much perfect to me :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

sweet 

think DB chest will be incline (hot upper chest more - ongoing debate blahblah :lol: ) and maybe sone shrugs on pull day? or recon thatd be over kill?


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very similar to mine that mate but i prefer higher reps on SLDL.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i would make it 4x8, but seeming as its so close to two compounds, i thought i'd treat it as such, not entirly sure if it is a compound or not come to think about it


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I wouldn't do dips and close grip bench press. Choose one of them. I would do DB shoulder press/DB bench press on alternate weeks as well. I would do whatever pullup/chinup variation you feel in your lats more and forego the other. If you want to warm up your back do light weight high rep DLs? And leg day looks fine - I personally wouldn't put leg extension in there but if it works for you (it doesn't for me) fine


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah im just going by things that normaly i can feel hitting the muscle well, and dips focus more of chest, where as CGBP will be my tricep isolation, alternationg between cgbp and skull crushers


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

120 x 5 deadlift today 

confident i'll get it, providing i get out of bed and get some food in me now haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Tuesday 12th Octobober 2010

week 12 day 2

*squats*

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 5

Wide grip pull ups

bw x 8

bw x 7

bw x 6

bw x 5

*Shoulder seated barbell press*

30 x 5

40 x 5

45 x 5

45 x 5

*Deadlift*

75 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

120 *failed.* Just before i was about to lock it out, i stumbled backwards, loosing all balence causing me to drop the weight, made a loud bang, took a quick rest - tried again, got the weight of the floor and to about knee height, but then couldn't budge, weak day and musta wasted to much effort on the previos 120 with too short of a break 

100 x 5

Concentraion curls

16 x 8

16 x 7

16 x 6

shxt day, felt weak as **** and ****ed off i didn't get the 120 up, if i had locked it out i would have been able to get the reps im sure, but that just f'd me off i failed twice.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Never mind mate. Try again next time, and keep trying till you get it! :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

mhmmm im sure i would of gotten it asif i didnt stumble and have to drop it, however i think i might start doing my deadlifts diffrently, rather then doing 5 reps, hovering a inch above the floor, i might rest the weight, then do each rep singularly, if that makes sence.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a good deadlift mate ie touching it to the floor and then picking it up again... its called a dead lift as you lift the weight dead off the floor...  dont worry about today, you will nail it next time, you now have a feel for the weight...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah i think that would be best if im honest, well *one* more 5x5 madcows workout left, then its Push/Pull/Legs, so i'll probaly make a diffrent journal, but with more picture and video updates then this one had

A guy asked me how old i was at the gym today, and said for 16 i was doing really well - which was definatly motivating, hopfully theres more strenth gains to come yet off my following routine


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Unlucky with the deadlift mate, next time :thumb: ! dead stop deads are good but heavier weights you aint used to can be tough, 2 weeks ago when i was doing deads i was on 130 and did 4 reps touch and go then put the bar down for 2 secs for a rest then couldnt lock out the 5th lol, imo dead stops are better for building strength and explosive power where touch and go are better for muscle stimulation and growth, just my opinion although not how accurate i am  lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

ditto on dead stops. I've gotten much more explosive off the floor since doing my deadlifts that way


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yeah im defo gunna change then, alothugh i think my weight may go down a bit, done the less - only 16, plenty of time to get it high


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

its always good to get explosive power in tho mate as it can help get up towards lockouts  im ok off the floor, not the best but ok, once i start to struggle i might change to dead stops but for now im touch and go!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thats what im like, so i'll probaly ease into doing dead-re-deads, as my main problem at the moment is the first lift, ones i've got that going im fine, same with DB press, struggle to get it off my chest, but as soon as 1's been locked out im fine and can rep itt


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i know what you mean mate im the same! lol.. when you deadlift what do you do from the floor ? do you lean back onto your heels and drive? i never before and it hindered me but after meeting bambi and training with him he gave me the pointer to do that and it helped so much!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with Ry and Bambi Cam. Go for that explosive power and then think about muscle stimulation later on. You're only 16 and you've got loads a time to achieve what you want to achieve - wish i'd started training like this at 16, gonna be a long hard slog for me i think! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Also re deads follow the advice in starting strength mate, that has helped my form and lift a lot...


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Well, today marks the end of this journal, today was a utter waste of a workout, i was too sore in the chest from sunday to bench, back to sore from deads, tri's sore from sunday and bi's sore from yesterday, and legs were so sore i couldnt even squat 60, so instead i had a messaround sesshion really.

*DB Flys*

14kg each hand x 8 x 3

*Tricep pull downs*

low weight (to sore) 3 sets

*Calf press*

100kg x 8

90kg x 8

80kg x 8

70kg c 8

no rest at all, as soon as one sets done, drop weight and go straight again

so basicly, heres the over all changes:

Before:

weight 148-150lbs

height: 6ft

Bench: 55 x 5 (Bad reps)

squat: 80 x 1-2

Deadlift: 100 x 1

Now:

Weight: 160-165

Height: 6ft

Bench: 80 x 3

Squat 102.5 x 5

deadlift: 120 x 5

not bad for 3 months natty i guess 

new journal following Push/Pull/Legs 5x5 coming tommorow


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Great journal mate. Congrats on all you've achieved on this one, look forward to subbing the next one.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks mate  i'm going to make the next one better, i.e more regular picture updates, videos of lifts and diet included


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pain is weakness leaving the body...


----------



## Buildo (Oct 6, 2010)

Great stuff

Look forward to your new journal!

higher functioning autistic guy here


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks, oh right - can't say i've ever spoke to another HFA


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck with the next journal mate, ill try follow it a little better than i did this one!

You got before and after pics?

Before and after statistics like measurements and weight etc.?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

measurements nope, weight was 145-148 and now ima bout 160-165

no pictures as of recent, alothugh not much diffrent from the ones i uploaded about 4 weeks ago, i'll be taking regular ones with my new thread though, although i wont be taking measurements as i normaly get them wrong, or am too generious/slack with how tight i use the tape haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats good improvements mate well done! a stone in 3 months is awesome  looking forward to the next journal with pics etc! keep going mate :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

cheers buddy! nice new avi! chest and shoulders are looking big mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate  post workout tonight pumped chest! gotta love it  lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent results Cam mate. Will be subbing to the next one buddy and i think you'll find 5X5 will give you some explosive gains - works for me - although everyone is different. :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*New journal's been made, link below:*

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/115150-cams-poorly-named-p-p-l-5x5-journal.html#post1937113


----------

